# Cliff Richard is now Barbadian



## not-bono-ever (Jun 8, 2014)

http://thecolemanexperience.wordpress.com/2013/05/02/why-has-cliff-richard-become-barbadian-2/

No tax.

what a rotter


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 8, 2014)

No extradition treaty...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2014)

Safe from the long arms of the law


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 8, 2014)

pointless post deleted


----------



## gosub (Jun 8, 2014)

I'd be very surprised if we don't have extradition treaties with Barbados, their supereme court was in London til 10 years ago


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jun 8, 2014)

I'd have gone for Russian


----------



## Greebo (Jun 8, 2014)

Doctor Carrot said:


> No extradition treaty...


so he hopes...


----------



## Betsy (Jun 8, 2014)

jeff_leigh said:


> I'd have gone for Russian




(I used to like him)


----------



## Wilf (Jun 8, 2014)

Aren't homosexual acts illegal in Barbados (afaik Richard has a long term male partner)?  Maybe not if you are rich.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 8, 2014)

Seem to remember Barbados refusing to extradite Ronnie Biggs to the UK. Long time ago and he had been kidnapped, but there was at least a degree of independence from the UK in that judgement.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## ibilly99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Gladys will be happy ! There is a salacious link in the comments of this piece which I hadn't heard before and is no doubt conspiraloon tittle-tattle.

edit - this is a disgusting far right loon site by my brief wilfing through it thus far.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 8, 2014)

ibilly99 said:


> Gladys will be happy ! There is a salacious link in the comments of this piece which I hadn't heard before and is no doubt conspiraloon tittle-tattle.
> 
> edit - this is a disgusting far right loon site by my brief *wilfing* through it thus far.


----------



## ibilly99 (Jun 8, 2014)

wilfing is the act of aimlessly surfing the net to waste time for no apparent end !

Yes vile site indeed. Time to wash my hands.

http://thecolemanexperience.wordpre...-of-vip-child-abuse-and-the-missing-religion/


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 8, 2014)

Given his age, if he's truly moving to Barbados, this could be to secure his estate against imminent-ish death duties.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 8, 2014)

Noel Coward got a bit of stick for moving to Jamaica at the same time as he was doing all the (first-class) jingoistic stuff for the war effort.

That was a cash-money thing too


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 8, 2014)

ibilly99 said:


> Yes vile site indeed. Time to wash my hands.



I gave up at the article claiming that the jewish / homosexual conspiracy on a certain London council is responsible for child abduction / rape / murder / sending their organs to Israel

 seems a bit of an understatement...


----------



## laptop (Jun 8, 2014)

Wilf said:


> Aren't homosexual acts illegal in Barbados (afaik Richard has a long term male partner)?  Maybe not if you are rich.



Only found WikiFacts: but, yes they are.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2014)

Doctor Carrot said:


> No extradition treaty...


yeh the more salient point. but i believe they retain the death penalty.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2014)

(((barbados)))


----------



## Sirena (Jun 8, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh the more salient point. but i believe they retain the death penalty.


Only for murder and treason and they haven't hanged anyone in 30 years.

And the Governor-General (the Queen 's representative) can step in if necessary to protect those who have amused Her Majesty at the Royal Variety Shows.....


----------



## ibilly99 (Jun 8, 2014)

He should have been executed long ago for his crime against humanity at Wimbledon back in 81


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Jun 8, 2014)

ibilly99 said:


> He should have been executed long ago for his crime against humanity at Wimbledon back in 81



We should have kicked him out & made him leave his money after that


----------



## ibilly99 (Jun 8, 2014)

In the annals of ad-hoc imposed giggery it remains without parallel as the greatest horror ever unleashed in the name of entertainment anywhere and at any time. Vile,vile, and vile.


----------



## yardbird (Jun 8, 2014)

Sirena said:


> And the Governor-General (the Queen 's representative) can step in if necessary to protect those who have amused Her Majesty at the Royal Variety Shows.....


Will the queen's representative step in to help/speed up an extradition ?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 8, 2014)

ibilly99 said:


> He should have been executed long ago for his crime against humanity at Wimbledon back in 81




And millennium prayer


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2014)

the tax dodging swine, he's made most of his money off people in this country buying his records and now he's out to doge his dues?


----------



## TodayIsCaturday (Jun 8, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> the tax dodging swine, he's made most of his money off people in this country buying his records and now he's out to doge his dues?



He will pay tax in Barbados though, I think they have more pot holes than us so good luck to them.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 8, 2014)

Good riddance.  Hope he only ever comes back in a box.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 8, 2014)

maybe that article was a bit iffy. I wont comment on the salcacious stuff- fuck know theres enough of it about that would be worth mentioing on here- but he really is the worst kind of knee jerk, tory, reactionary selfish judgemental shitbag.  fuck off the barbados Cliff, you wont be missed here


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 8, 2014)

Cliff is going on a
Tax break holiday
No more returns for a
Year or ten.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 8, 2014)

I hope he adopts a Barbadian accent, and cultural affectations.  Will be amusing.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jun 8, 2014)

jeff_leigh said:


> I'd have gone for Russian


Not Gerard Depardieu as well .... please, say it ain't so...


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jun 8, 2014)

UrbaneFox said:


> Not Gerard Depardieu as well .... please, say it ain't so...


Yeah It was all over the papers couple of weeks ago, Wait! Are you winding me up ?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2014)

anyway shouldn't that be 'Bajan' not 'Barbadian'?


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jun 8, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> anyway shouldn't that be 'Bajan' not 'Barbadian'?


I actually miss read the thread title thought it said " Cliff Richard is now a Barbarian "


----------



## pogofish (Jun 8, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> anyway shouldn't that be 'Bajan' not 'Barbadian'?



I thought "Bajan" was widely regarded as an insult/derogatory name amongst Barbadians? - Much like redneck, chinky and the like?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2014)

pogofish said:


> I thought "Bajan" was widely regarded as an insult/derogatory name by many Barbadians? - Much like redneck, chinky and the like?



news to me, I thought it was the proper nomenclature for a person from barbados!


----------



## maomao (Jun 8, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> news to me, I thought it was the proper nomenclature for a person from barbados!



It's an alternative term and not derogatory. Both are correct AFAIK. Bajan is the usual term for the language though.


----------



## pogofish (Jun 8, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> news to me, I thought it was the proper nomenclature for a person from barbados!



Maybe I've just met posh/over-aspirational Bajans then but the impression I've taken was that they were really not happy with it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 8, 2014)

jeff_leigh said:


> I actually miss read the thread title thought it said " Cliff Richard is now a Barbarian "



I initially thought it was something to do with the Barbican in London.


----------



## HST (Jun 8, 2014)

I remember him from a "Festival of Light" (Mary Whitehouse and assorted god botherers in favour of sexual oppression) event in the 70s. I  was, of course, with the oppositon. The opposition  were a mixed bunch of hippies, gay libbers and anarchists. The elephant we'd been promised didn't turn up. We'd had fun leaping over the railings then Seig Heiling them as the FOL marched past Hyde Park - not in the best of taste but whatever. We followed them to their assembly point.The FOL followers were clearly disturbed by our prescence - we  weren't hostile but some of us were making lewd suggestions, offering them joints and flaunting (how dare they!) our sexualities. I think they were well rattled as after a short bit of religious droning they brought Cliff - their star attraction - on. 
Cliff chose to rally the troops with the old spiritual "He's got the whole world in His hands."  We chose to join in by shouting "In his pants" at the appropriate points.  Cliff stopped singing to explain that some of us were getting the words wrong and that we should be singing "in his hands". He must have been a glutton for punishment as he started the same song again.
I don't know what happened to the elephant.


----------



## timoxensis (Jun 8, 2014)

Good for him, he can get all the sun he can take...


----------



## Wilf (Jun 8, 2014)

HST said:


> I don't know what happened to the elephant.


It's still in the room.


----------



## TodayIsCaturday (Jun 8, 2014)

pogofish said:


> Maybe I've just met posh/over-aspirational Bajans then but the impression I've taken was that they were really not happy with it.



This is their main newspaper: https://www.google.com/#q=bajan+site:nationnews.com


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 8, 2014)

Cliff Richard is a cunt


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## TodayIsCaturday (Jun 8, 2014)

Just noticed that the article linked in the OP is over a year old, and even that article is out of date as he completed his move to Barbados four years ago.

That this thread has taken that long to appear here probably shows how much people care.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2014)

TodayIsCaturday said:


> Just noticed that the article linked in the OP is over a year old, and even that article is out of date as he completed his move to Barbados four years ago.
> 
> That this thread has taken that long to appear here probably shows how much people care.


you cared enough to waste five minutes of your life reading the fucking article.


----------



## TodayIsCaturday (Jun 8, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> you cared enough to waste five minutes of your life reading the fucking article.



I'm good at doing that sort of thing


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2014)

TodayIsCaturday said:


> I'm good at doing that sort of thing


you'll regret it when you're elderly


----------



## Favelado (Jun 8, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Cliff is going on a
> ]He should have been executed long ago for his crime against humanity at Wimbledon back in 81




81? Mid 90s surely?


----------



## stavros (Jun 8, 2014)

A decent excuse to post this;


----------



## ibilly99 (Jun 8, 2014)

His gaffs ..

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/property...n-sea--humidity-just-perfect-vocal-cords.html


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 8, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> the tax dodging swine, he's made most of his money off people in this country buying his records and now he's out to doge his dues?


What has Venice got to do with it?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2014)

gets joke without google. feels clever


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2014)

ibilly99 said:


> He should have been executed long ago for his crime against humanity at Wimbledon back in 81



by 1981 do you mean 1996?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 8, 2014)

alsoknownas said:


> I hope he adopts a Barbadian accent, and cultural affectations.  Will be amusing.



TBF, Barbadian accents all sound "west country", so he'd just sound like a carrot-muncher.


----------



## ibilly99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> by 1981 do you mean 1996?



oh yes - you are correct PM ..http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2009/jul/04/cliff-richard-sings-at-wimbledon


----------



## shagnasty (Jun 8, 2014)

As the barbadian say he is a pussy clot


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 8, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> anyway shouldn't that be 'Bajan' not 'Barbadian'?



This! *Bajan*.

SirCliff doing what other-rich-people-do-shocker. How does this sit with his Christian conscience I wonder.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 8, 2014)

shagnasty said:


> As the barbadian say he is a pussy* clot*



Clart.

_Clart_ is Patios for _cloth_. _Pussy clart_ or _blood clart_ literally means vagina/menstral cloth/pad/towel or whatever.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 8, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> TBF, Barbadian accents all sound "west country", so he'd just sound like a carrot-muncher.


I remember that episode of Desmonds as well


----------



## shagnasty (Jun 8, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Clart.
> 
> _Clart_ is Patios for _cloth_. _Pussy clart_ or _blood clart_ literally means vagina/menstral cloth/pad/towel or whatever.


The west indian people i worked with used it quite a lot and yes it is sexist


----------



## brogdale (Jun 8, 2014)

Opportunity to post again..."You; rasclart!"


----------



## tim (Jun 8, 2014)

yardbird said:


> Will the queen's representative step in to help/speed up an extradition ?




Probably not as the Govenor Genera lrepresents Brenda in her role of Queen of Barbados. She/he would help protect Sir Cliff from being persecuted by the tyrannous British state. Things'll be even more  fun if Scotland votes for independence Lizzy Queen of Scots v Betty the Second of England


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 8, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Opportunity to post again..."You; rasclart!"



I raise you a Peter Tosh


----------



## existentialist (Jun 8, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Cliff Richard is a cunt


It's not often that "Cliff Richard" and "cunt" appear in the same sentence. Nice work, fellow Urbanite


----------



## Wilf (Jun 9, 2014)

ibilly99 said:


> He should have been executed long ago for his crime against humanity at Wimbledon back in 81



Humanity will be judged for that one day.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 9, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> TBF, Barbadian accents all sound "west country", so he'd just sound like a carrot-muncher.



Try and say "beer can" without sounding like someone doing a bad impersonation of a Jamaican saying "bacon".


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 9, 2014)

His place is well nice tbf. He's even had Tony and Cherie as guests innit. Quite a lot of it is featured on 'When Piers Morgan met Sir Cliff' (surely everyone on urban saw this at the time)


----------



## Favelado (Jun 9, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> This! *Bajan*.
> 
> SirCliff doing what other-rich-people-do-shocker. How does this sit with his Christian conscience I wonder.



¿Pero a dónde bajan?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 9, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> the tax dodging swine, he's made most of his money off people in this country buying his records and now he's out to doge his dues?


----------



## maomao (Jun 9, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Clart.
> 
> _Clart_ is Patios for _cloth_. _Pussy clart_ or _blood clart_ literally means vagina/menstral cloth/pad/towel or whatever.


I've seen it spelled both ways, there's no 'r' in it (Carribean and UK English are both non-rhotic). The Carribean 'o' just sounds a bit like a long 'a' or 'ar' to the UK ear. Pussyclot and bumbaclot actually get more google results than pussyclart or bumbaclart but I'd say both spellings are acceptable.


----------



## maomao (Jun 9, 2014)

shagnasty said:


> The west indian people i worked with used it quite a lot and yes it is sexist


Why is it sexist? Is battyclart offensive to people who go to the toilet?


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jun 9, 2014)

not-bono-ever said:


> maybe that article was a bit iffy. I wont comment on the salcacious stuff- fuck know theres enough of it about that would be worth mentioing on here- but he really is the worst kind of knee jerk, tory, reactionary selfish judgemental shitbag.  fuck off the barbados Cliff, you wont be missed here



Other than the inference that he's moving there to avoid prosecution, can you advise just why a man who's lived in Barbados since 2006 is doing something wrong to take up Barbadian citizenship?  After 8 years of living in a place, surely he should be paying them taxes?  It's not even as if Barbados is particularly low tax for individuals, base rate 17.5% going to 35% above 35,000 BB.  He could have moved to Cayman far more easily, and been on 0% tax.


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 9, 2014)

he just wants to jump on Rihanna's bandwagon.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jun 9, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> he just wants to jump on Rihanna's bandwagon.



His cover of S&M should be quite something.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 9, 2014)

Cliff Richard's now a barbarian?


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 9, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> TBF, Barbadian accents all sound "west country", so he'd just sound like a carrot-muncher.


All related back to Bristol being the UK end of the West Indies trading route I think - I suspect lots of exposure to West Country sailors coloured the developing regional accent.

However, given the above, every island accent is very distinct - and its only Bajan that sounds very Brizzle.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 9, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I remember that episode of Desmonds as well



Nah, not from "Desmond's". I used to do some casual work for a Barbadian woman. It was pretty inescapable.  I kept expecting her to say "moi luvly" or something similar!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 9, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Clart.
> 
> _Clart_ is *Patios* for _cloth_. _Pussy clart_ or _blood clart_ literally means vagina/menstral cloth/pad/towel or whatever.



Total Freudian slip from the garden-crazy Rutita!!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> Cliff Richard's now a barbarian?


nah, he's now broken


----------



## sim667 (Jun 9, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> the tax dodging swine, he's made most of his money off people in this country buying his records and now he's out to doge his dues?


----------



## sim667 (Jun 9, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> <snip>



Damn you.

I even made mine


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 9, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Damn you.
> 
> I even made mine


 
yours was better.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 9, 2014)

Just wasted some time reading the Cliff Richard Wiki entry. I couldn't find any reference to something that I thought I knew about him -- that he owned a vineyard in Portugal. Or have I made this up out of nothing?


----------



## juice_terry (Jun 9, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> Just wasted some time reading the Cliff Richard Wiki entry. I couldn't find any reference to something that I thought I knew about him -- that he owned a vineyard in Portugal. Or have I made this up out of nothing?


I thought that too, in fact flicking through the telly the other day he was on that choccywockidoodah programme the woman from the cake shop jetted out to meet him in Portugal to ask him what cake he wanted for some charidee event.. he was a cunt on that too.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 9, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> Cliff Richard's now a barbarian?


 Conan, what is best in life?
God.


----------



## brixtonscot (Jun 9, 2014)

felixthecat said:


> All related back to Bristol being the UK end of the West Indies trading route I think - I suspect lots of exposure to West Country sailors coloured the developing regional accent.


There was also many transported there from Bloody Assizes following 17century Monmouth rebellion.
Bullers ( gay men ) and trans* are not uncommon living openly in Barbados.


----------



## brixtonscot (Jun 9, 2014)

Interesting article and comments on Bajan "Red Legs" ( poor white people ). Don't suppose Cliff will be associating much with them.
http://barbadosunderground.wordpress.com/2009/01/18/red-legs-in-barbados/?like=1


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 9, 2014)

brixtonscot said:


> There was also many transported there from Bloody Assizes following 17century Monmouth rebellion.
> Bullers ( gay men ) and trans* are not uncommon living openly in Barbados.


My husband's uncle moved from St Lucia to Barbados simply because it was significantly easier for him to live there as a transsexual. Of all the islands it's probably the most liberal.

However, homosexuality IS still illegal there........


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 9, 2014)

TodayIsCaturday said:


> He will pay tax in Barbados though, I think they have more pot holes than us so good luck to them.



On the other hand they have to put up with Cliff Richard.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 9, 2014)

Favelado said:


> ¿Pero a dónde bajan?


De la Sierra Morena, cielito lindo, vienen bajando...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 9, 2014)

maomao said:


> Why is it sexist? Is battyclart offensive to people who go to the toilet?



Do you mean Bumbaclart? Meaning a shit rag or toilet paper?

...and yes it is sexist to denegrate the fact that women have periods by abusing others using terminology like pussyclart/bloodclart.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 9, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Total Freudian slip from the garden-crazy Rutita!!!



LOL  just seen this and yes...those patios need finishing!


----------



## maomao (Jun 9, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Do you mean Bumbaclart? Meaning a shit rag or toilet paper?



Yes, or bumbaclot, as it's more commonly spelt:

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=t...hrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8#q=bumbaclot&safe=off
128,000 results

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=t...rome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8#q=bumbaclart&safe=off
64,100 results

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=t...rome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8#q=bumbaclaat&safe=off
56,400 results



> ...and yes it is sexist to denegrate the fact that women have periods by abusing others using terminology like pussyclart/bloodclart.



I always took it as meaning a used tampon/sanitary towel which is not a particularly pleasant object. Insults tend to be references to taboo objects.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 9, 2014)

Bumbaclart
About 64,100 results
(0.25 seconds)
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=p...b&q=bumbaclart&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official

bumbaclat
About 56,400 results
(0.22 seconds)
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=p...b&q=bumbaclaat&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official

I should imagine those googling such things are not from the Caribbean anyway.



maomao said:


> I always took it as meaning a used tampon/sanitary towel which is not a particularly pleasant object. Insults tend to be references to taboo objects.


 ....and I disgaree with you, I think it has further/deeper connatations than that. I think it associates with women being seen as unclean when they are bleeding and because they bleed. A woman's normal bodily functions being denigrated, just like women are too.

I seem to remember a similar convo with you in Fishco Mao? Not on this specific subject but similar vibe. I'm not doing it again.


----------



## maomao (Jun 9, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> I seem to remember a similar convo with you in Fishco Mao? Not on this specific subject but similar vibe. I'm not doing it again.



?!?!?!?!What vibe?

No idea what you're on about. I've attended fishco once, and don't remember talking about much other than how to play a video. I enjoy discussing the finer/obscurer points of language, it's an interest of mine, but if you're going to take it personally I agree we should leave it there.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jun 10, 2014)

Leave Cliff alone. He is one of us, and often posts in Suburban and the What's For Tea? thread, complaining about the Barbados Waitrose. They have stopped stocking Rodda's creme fraiche, just like my local branch. I am with him all the way.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 14, 2014)

According to the Radio 4 news at 1pm today he was in Portugal earlier this week. But I'm sure he'll be popping back to Blighty for a visit soon...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 14, 2014)

after today's news , I wouldn't be so sure


----------



## 8ball (Aug 14, 2014)

a_chap said:


> According to the Radio 4 news at 1pm today he was in Portugal earlier this week. But I'm sure he'll be popping back to Blighty for a visit soon...


 
Or not...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2014)

a_chap said:


> According to the Radio 4 news at 1pm today he was in Portugal earlier this week. But I'm sure he'll be popping back to Blighty for a visit soon...


perhaps peter tatchell might like to greet him when he does


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> after today's news , I wouldn't be so sure


cheers for pointing that out - here's the link to bbc http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-28790718


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2014)

this man might want to change his job

_He raised a wolf in Montana, was named an honorary member of a native American tribe and became an uncanny Cliff Richard impersonator when only in his 20s.

Now former Longwood resident and performer Kytsun Wolfe is back to take to the stage in the area for the first time.

It’s fair to say that it has been a rather 'unusual' life for the one time Thornhill Road resident, who will grace the boards with his new 50s and 60s inspired musical, Bobby Socks and Blue Jeans, at Halifax’s Victoria Theatre on October 9 following a career that has led him globe-trotting around the world .

Kytsun, 30, discovered his love for singing when he was only three. He entertained his dad’s trucker friends and school pals before moving down south at six-years-old and leaving school at 16 for the starry lights of London, before plying his trade as a 1950s and 60s singer and entertainer at clubs around the country.

“I’m not sure why I started but it turned into a lifelong vocation, even playing to audiences in Tyneside social clubs which were known as the graveyard for performers didn’t put me off-it just makes you a tougher performer.”_


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 14, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> perhaps peter tatchell might like to greet him when he does


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2014)

tufty79 said:


>


he's famous among other things for trying citizen's arrests on eg mugabe


----------



## a_chap (Aug 14, 2014)

a_chap said:


> According to the Radio 4 news at 1pm today he was in Portugal earlier this week. But I'm sure he'll be popping back to Blighty for a visit soon...



And I thought you lot did irony.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2014)

krtek a houby said:


>



we just didn't know how young he meant


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 14, 2014)

a_chap said:


> And I thought you lot did irony.




no we do the ironing


----------



## nastybobby (Aug 14, 2014)

I think I'm beginning to understand just why Carrie moved out.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 14, 2014)

a_chap said:


> And I thought you lot did irony.


It has been YEARS since I ironed anything.


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> we just didn't know how young he meant


He hasn't been charged with anything yet.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2014)

editor said:


> He hasn't been charged with anything yet.


i was looking at the children in the background of the video and didn't realise the song was about the transient nature of childhood, thinking it was more about the carefree late teen years. i intended no sexual connotation.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 14, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> cheers for pointing that out - here's the link to bbc http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-28790718


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 14, 2014)

http://www.channel4.com/news/


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 14, 2014)

gosub said:


> I'd be very surprised if we don't have extradition treaties with Barbados, their supereme court was in London til 10 years ago


https://www.gov.uk/extradition-proc...ition-from-uk-process-under-part-2-of-the-act


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 14, 2014)

This is perhaps a telling remark:



> Police say the search is not connected to Operation Yewtree, established after revelations over the Jimmy Savile scandal, which is being run by the Metropolitan police.



http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...hard-home-searched-police-sexual-abuse-claims

So, not Yewtree, but no mention of what operation, if any, it is connected to...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2014)

what's curious is that the papers are saying this relates to something that allegedly happened in the 1980s. cr has "owned" (telegraph) the property which has been searched since 2008. so are they looking for something which yer man's supposed to have kept?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> This is perhaps a telling remark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


operation CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## laptop (Aug 14, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> are they looking for something which yer man's supposed to have kept?



They'll be disappointed if they're looking for something he's *not* kept 

(Heaven forfend that they could be engaging in news management... though letting it be known, in a libel-proof fashion, that there is an investigation, in order to prompt others to come forward, is probably legitimate?)


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2014)

laptop said:


> They'll be disappointed if they're looking for something he's *not* kept
> 
> (Heaven forfend that they could be engaging in news management... though letting it be known, in a libel-proof fashion, that there is an investigation, in order to prompt others to come forward, is probably legitimate?)


i meant something he is supposed to have kept as opposed to bloodstains under the carpets etc


----------



## laptop (Aug 14, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i meant something he is supposed to have kept as opposed to bloodstains under the carpets etc



Well, yes. Unless he brought them with him when he moved


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2014)

laptop said:


> Well, yes. Unless he brought them with him when he moved


quite.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 14, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> operation CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## laptop (Aug 14, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i meant something he is supposed to have kept as opposed to bloodstains under the carpets etc



My _guess_ was that a witness has mentioned letters...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2014)

laptop said:


> My _guess_ was that a witness has mentioned letters...


if there were any letters cliff must know any self-respecting celeb would shred any which could come back and bite him on the arse.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 14, 2014)

Jeez, at this rate the nonce wings at some prisons must be beginning to resemble the Royal Variety Show circa 1977


----------



## kittyP (Aug 14, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> This is perhaps a telling remark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the beeb article is said that it's not in connection with yewtree but the yewtree team have been informed. I think.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Jeez, at this rate the nonce wings at some prisons must be beginning to resemble the Royal Variety Show circa 1977


if that's the case then it's only fair to provide them with a royal audience


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2014)

kittyP said:


> In the beeb article is said that it's not in connection with yewtree but the yewtree team have been informed. I think.


by the beeb if no one else


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 14, 2014)

kittyP said:


> In the beeb article is said that it's not in connection with yewtree but the yewtree team have been informed. I think.



Graun article said the same IIRC - but then they're all quoting the same police statesment as that's all they have to go on so far.  Well, that's all they can print, anyway...


----------



## shygirl (Aug 14, 2014)

Finally.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2014)

shygirl said:


> Finally.


it's at least the end of the beginning


----------



## shygirl (Aug 14, 2014)

Huh?


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 14, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> if there were any letters cliff must know any self-respecting celeb would shred any which could come back and bite him on the arse.


 
Like Max Clifford did.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2014)

shygirl said:


> Huh?


the high level paedo ring won't go away now, no matter what happens to cliff you've at least two high level nonce suspects who've had access to the royal family: and two knights at that. what could have ebbed away won't now. so, not the beginning of the end as the main course is yet to come. but the end of the beginning: as the soup plates are cleared away and the port begins to circulate you can see the diners starting to sweat and fret.


----------



## laptop (Aug 14, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> as the soup plates are cleared away and the port begins to circulate...



Been to many white-tie dinners, have we?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2014)

laptop said:


> Been to many white-tie dinners, have we?


i'm just imagining the scene based on what i recall of the tv adaptation of brideshead revisited.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't believe Cliff Richard is/was a paedophile. I don't know why I don't believe it, but I don't.


----------



## laptop (Aug 14, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm just imagining the scene based on what i recall of the tv adaptation of brideshead revisited.



Ah, so they omitted the intervening nine courses for dramatic reasons


----------



## Favelado (Aug 14, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Jeez, at this rate the nonce wings at some prisons must be beginning to resemble the Royal Variety Show circa 1977



You're being a bit mean about Pam Ayers there.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 14, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> I don't believe Cliff Richard is/was a paedophile. I don't know why I don't believe it, but I don't.



You'd be amazed who was sticking up for Jimmy Savile on here in 2012. He did lots of charity work you know. Definitely innocent.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2014)

laptop said:


> Ah, so they omitted the intervening nine courses for dramatic reasons


if they reckon they'll get nicked the port will circulate early


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2014)

Favelado said:


> You'd be amazed who was sticking up for Jimmy Savile on here in 2012. He did lots of charity work you know. Definitely innocent.


name names


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> I don't believe Cliff Richard is/was a paedophile. I don't know why I don't believe it, but I don't.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 14, 2014)

Favelado said:


> You'd be amazed who was sticking up for Jimmy Savile on here in 2012. He did lots of charity work you know. Definitely innocent.


Cliff Richard stood up for Jimmy Savile??  I completely missed that!


----------



## Favelado (Aug 14, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Jeez, at this rate the nonce wings at some prisons must be beginning to resemble the Royal Variety Show circa 1977



http://www.qsulis.demon.co.uk/Website_Louise_Gold/The_Royal_Variety_Performance_1977.htm



> *Julie Andrews*, *Paul Anka*, *Pam Ayres*, *Harry Belafonte*, *Brotherhood Of Man*, *Tommy Cooper*, *Alan King*, *Cleo* *Laine *with* John Dankworth* and *John Williams*, *Little And Large*, *Shirley Maclaine*, *Jim Henson’s Muppets*, *Rudolph Nureyve*



Kermit you fucking bastard.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 14, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Jeez, at this rate the nonce wings at some prisons must be beginning to resemble the Royal Variety Show circa 1977


 
The Beast Wing Christmas Show will be better than normal though.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 14, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> The Beast Wing Christmas Show will be better than normal though.



They're still deciding on a pantomime. A lot of the old lags are hoping to get Alladin.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 14, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Jeez, at this rate the nonce wings at some prisons must be beginning to resemble the Royal Variety Show circa 1977



But in good news, I've just won £50 on my locals 'celebrity paedo' pool.


----------



## discokermit (Aug 14, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Kermit you fucking bastard.


henson made me do it!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 14, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> They're still deciding on a pantomime. A lot of the old lags are hoping to get Alladin.


 
ooof


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 14, 2014)

discokermit said:


> henson made me do it!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


>




everyone's a critic


----------



## pesh (Aug 14, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


>



not them too


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 14, 2014)

From the BBC ticker:



> *LATEST:*
> Police investigation into Sir Cliff Richard relates to allegation of sexual assault at a Billy Graham event in Sheffield in the 1980s


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> From the BBC ticker:


not very christian


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> From the BBC ticker:


----------



## Favelado (Aug 14, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


>




Disgusting hypocrite.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2014)

cliff mixed it with youth orchestra recently
http://www.theportugalnews.com/news/cliff-richard-performs-at-charity-fundraiser/32294


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 14, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> not very christian



Quite the opposite when you think about it pickers.


----------



## Ponyutd (Aug 14, 2014)

So cliff is on a precipice is he?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2014)

Ponyutd said:


> So cliff is on a precipice is he?


----------



## laptop (Aug 14, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


>




Him too?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2014)

laptop said:


> Him too?


not yet but investigations continue


----------



## elbows (Aug 14, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> http://www.channel4.com/news/




The prior internet allegations are clearly a different matter to the one the search today was about, since this one is apparently about Billy Graham and the other was something else. I would go into the something else in more detail but I don't think todays police activity is enough to make that possible just yet.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2014)

elbows said:


> The prior internet allegations are clearly a different matter to the one the search today was about, since this one is apparently about Billy Graham and the other was something else. I would go into the something else in more detail but I don't think todays police activity is enough to make that possible just yet.


all too soon rolf harris's question "can you see what it is yet?" will be answered


----------



## a_chap (Aug 14, 2014)

And according to Radio 4 (again) the police had informed the press in advance, so there were plenty of reporters there to witness the raid.

I wonder why.


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 14, 2014)

a_chap said:


> And according to Radio 4 (again) the police had informed the press in advance, so there were plenty of reporters there to witness the raid.
> 
> I wonder why.


Yep. Either kite-flying or see-what-we-did-nothing-to-see. Take your pick.


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2014)

Hmmmm.....


----------



## elbows (Aug 14, 2014)

a_chap said:


> And according to Radio 4 (again) the police had informed the press in advance, so there were plenty of reporters there to witness the raid.
> 
> I wonder why.



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-28790718



> Two years ago, the Leveson Inquiry concluded that police operations involving the media should be "controlled more tightly" to avoid the "perception of favouritism" and the "risk of violating the private rights of individuals".
> 
> Since then, tip offs have dried to a trickle despite a series of high profile arrests. The media presence at Sir Cliff Richard's home, therefore, was highly unusual - it appears to be a deliberate attempt by police to ensure maximum coverage.
> 
> That's not illegal - but there are strict guidelines - and the force may have to justify its approach in the months to come.



Can easily guess the main justification but too tired at the moment to figure out if there is a reason not to speculate about that.


----------



## laptop (Aug 14, 2014)

bluescreen said:


> Yep. Either kite-flying or see-what-we-did-nothing-to-see. Take your pick.


 
Or:



I said:


> ... though letting it be known, in a libel-proof fashion, that there is an investigation, in order to prompt others to come forward...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2014)

a_chap said:


> And according to Radio 4 (again) the police had informed the press in advance, so there were plenty of reporters there to witness the raid.
> 
> I wonder why.


"because they can"


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 14, 2014)

That's what I meant by kite-flying.


----------



## elbows (Aug 14, 2014)

Whatever the reality and whatever happens next, some album covers may never seem quite the same again.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2014)

elbows said:


> Whatever the reality and what happens next, some album covers may never seem quite the same again.


that's begging to have some bars put across it


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 14, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I don't believe Cliff Richard is/was a paedophile. I don't know why I don't believe it, but I don't.



Back-masking.
Basically, you've listened to a critical mass of Cliff Richard records, and the hidden messages (hidden using the technique of back-masking, or putting reversed messages in the background of a track) have implanted post-hypnotic suggestions in your mind that Cliff couldn't possibly be guilty.  I'm just surprised more people didn't cotton on to him using back-masking after "Devil Woman", frankly.

The above may or may not be a pisstake.


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 14, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Back-masking.
> Basically, you've listened to a critical mass of Cliff Richard records


 you may be in need of help.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 14, 2014)

I have been mentally compiling a list of well known CR songs. fucking hell, there is some revealing subtext in there if you wanted to listen to them the several hundred times and use a bit of imagination to interpret them. not that this proves anything of course


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Aug 14, 2014)

> Police have removed a large amount of material from a house belonging to Cliff Richard.



Fingers crossed it's just dodgy porn and not new music


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 14, 2014)

bluescreen said:


> you may be in need of help.



I *may* be in need of help, but you're *definitely* in need of a sense of humour.


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 14, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> I *may* be in need of help, but you're *definitely* in need of a sense of humour.


Nah, I'm sharing yours.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 14, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> Fingers crossed it's just dodgy porn and not new music



It was probably brocade for his stage outfits.


----------



## ibilly99 (Aug 14, 2014)

Spot the paedo (Rolf Harris of course.)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 14, 2014)

i am just shocked at this outrageous allegation which has come as a complete surprise today


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 14, 2014)

not-bono-ever said:


> I have been mentally compiling a list of well known CR songs. fucking hell, there is some revealing subtext in there if you wanted to listen to them the several hundred times and use a bit of imagination to interpret them. not that this proves anything of course



Although look at the first line of "Move It"!!!


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 14, 2014)

@ Violent Panda 
Apols if it came across badly when I quoted you - wasn't meant as a criticism but as an endorsement.


----------



## ibilly99 (Aug 14, 2014)

On the Cliff Richard forum of which I am a long term member the latest user sign up is a 'snorky'.


----------



## ibilly99 (Aug 14, 2014)

The comments on his statement are coming thick and unmoderated fast on his Facebook page statement.

https://www.facebook.com/sircliffrichard


----------



## Casually Red (Aug 14, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> cliff mixed it with youth orchestra recently
> http://www.theportugalnews.com/news/cliff-richard-performs-at-charity-fundraiser/32294




wouldnt fancy being a young chap  puckering up for the old trombone there.


----------



## ibilly99 (Aug 14, 2014)

To note is an actual CR album cover not an allegation.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 14, 2014)

ibilly99 said:


> The comments on his statement are coming thick and unmoderated fast on his Facebook page statement.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/sircliffrichard



"It's so unfair that you can't reply to these terrible, awful, untrue allegations Cliff. I can't wait for you to give your side of the story from the Dock."


----------



## Casually Red (Aug 14, 2014)

theres been some absolutely mad stuff about him on the internet for quite a while now.. really dark and disturbing. No intention of repeating  hinting or linking but im well surprised he never sued.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Aug 14, 2014)

Why is everyone posting about Casually Red being under investigation?


----------



## ibilly99 (Aug 14, 2014)

Beeb are leading the 10 O'clock news with a lot of detail on this for what is just a search about an allegation he strenuously denies.


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 14, 2014)

Spanky Locanghorn said:


> Why is everyone posting about Casually Red being under investigation?



Why are you posting about everyone else posting about Casually Red being under investigation when they're not?


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 14, 2014)

ibilly99 said:


> Beeb are leading the 10 O'clock news with a lot of detail on this for what is just a search about an allegation he strenuously denies.


What are they searching *for* in Berkshire, if the allegation relates to a Billy Graham gig in Sheffield in the 80s?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Aug 14, 2014)

Buckaroo said:


> Why are you posting about everyone else posting about Casually Red being under investigation when they're not?


People keep posting about CR this and CR that


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 14, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> People keep posting about CR this and CR that



fucksake mate


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2014)

I have to say, I'm quite surprised by this.
Never heard any rumours about him, apart from the usual bigoted shite about unmarried men.


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 14, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I have to say, I'm quite surprised by this.
> Never heard any rumours about him, apart from the usual bigoted shite about unmarried men.


You have obvs kept yourself pure and have abstained from visiting any saurophobic internet sites.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2014)

I never visit those places.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 14, 2014)

channel 4 news seemed to be hinting that there is more to come. Def get the impression that the media know more than they are letting on.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 14, 2014)

One of the  obscene items removed  from  his house..........


----------



## Casually Red (Aug 14, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I have to say, I'm quite surprised by this.
> Never heard any rumours about him, apart from the usual bigoted shite about unmarried men.



nah...this was something a lot different from that nonsense...well disturbing stuff. Lot of details names locations etc

all i know is if its totally made up someone out there must really and truly hate him. Allegatons are pretty evil. Hence im genunely surprised he never sued.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Aug 14, 2014)

*innocent face*


----------



## UrbaneFox (Aug 14, 2014)

Kaka Tim said:


> channel 4 news seemed to be hinting that there is more to come. Def get the impression that the media know more than they are letting on.


o yes


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2014)

UrbaneFox said:


> o yes


Do you know something then?


----------



## Favelado (Aug 14, 2014)

Everyone always PM me the libellous stuff all the time please. I'll always be interested.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 14, 2014)

Are we talking about the Elm House stuff or something else?


----------



## Casually Red (Aug 14, 2014)

was that elm guest house list ever debunked ? fake or no ?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 14, 2014)

PursuedByBears said:


> Are we talking about the Elm House stuff or something else?



Yew tree, Elm house,


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2014)

Apparently he killed Jill Dando and was the second gunman of the JFK assassination.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 14, 2014)

Piers Morgan's Life Stories:

Rolf Harris - beast
William Roche - not guilty
Jimmy Tarbuck - released without charge
Cliff Richard - a godly man and fine singer

You'd almost wonder if Pier's had heard something before he decided who to interview.


----------



## Casually Red (Aug 14, 2014)

PursuedByBears said:


> Are we talking about the Elm House stuff or something else?



tip of iceberg


----------



## brogdale (Aug 14, 2014)

UrbaneFox said:


> o yes


 Gotta say that I thought the piece with Simon Israel on C4 was really just speculating that, now that 'Richard's' name was out there, it is highly likely that the case will evolve like many other 'high-profile' cases, and more allegations will emerge.

Israel certainly thought that SYP had breached the Leveson guidelines.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 14, 2014)

Casually Red said:


> tip of iceberg


Lettuce not go there.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 14, 2014)

Casually Red said:


> tip of iceberg


PM?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Gotta say that I thought the piece with Simon Israel on C4 was really just speculating that, now that 'Richard's' name was out there, it is highly likely that the case will evolve like many other 'high-profile' cases, and more allegations will emerge.
> 
> Israel certainly thought that SYP had breached the Leveson guidelines.


SYP?


----------



## xenon (Aug 14, 2014)

Nah stop it. Grim. What ever, you dont to look back on this thread and see the prurient nosy and lol posts.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 14, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> SYP?


South Yorks OB...a leak..that put 'Richard's' name into the public domaine.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2014)

I just googled Elm House and there's some vile poison pen shit in the first link I found. Do people on here really give this kind of shit any credence?


----------



## Casually Red (Aug 14, 2014)

PursuedByBears said:


> PM?



if  i remember the link ill pm it...from a few years ago


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 14, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I just googled Elm House and there's some vile poison pen shit in the first link I found. Do people on here really give this kind of shit any credence?


Don't know what came up on your search as it's different for all of us - Google personalises them. The first that come up for me are wikipedia and a Guardian story, neither of which features the saintly rocker. There is stuff out there, though; and whether or not you give it any credence, as xenon says it's hardly a laughing matter.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2014)

bluescreen said:


> Don't know what came up on your search as it's different for all of us - Google personalises them. The first that come up for me are wikipedia and a Guardian story, neither of which features the saintly rocker. There is stuff out there, though; and whether or not you give it any credence, as xenon says it's hardly a laughing matter.


Actually, it was 'Elm Guest House Cliff Richard that I googled
http://cigpapers.wordpress.com/2013/04/29/the-elm-guest-house-vip-paedophile-party-list/


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 14, 2014)

kosher source 
http://www.scriptonitedaily.com/201...nised-paedophile-network-leads-back-to-no-10/


----------



## Wilf (Aug 14, 2014)

brogdale said:


> South Yorks OB...a leak..that put 'Richard's' name into the public domaine.


 Richard said in his statement this story had been around for months, which makes it pretty certain there would be nothing for the police to find in his house anyway (certainly nothing to do with the Sheffield thing).  Presume searching the house and getting hold of computers is pretty standard now, but the police won't expect to find anything.  Assume it's more about publicity and getting other alleged victims to come forward?


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 14, 2014)

Ugh. Nothing new there, apart from the updated status of a certain disc jockey, but no evidence of anything either. These allegations are widespread and repeating them is probably libellous.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 14, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I just googled Elm House and there's some vile poison pen shit in the first link I found. Do people on here really give this kind of shit any credence?



Hard to answer that until such time as any of this gets proved in court - although without wishing to get in to the flawed 'no smoke without fire' argument, many people were not that long ago convinced that jimmy saville and rolf harris (for example) were innocent of all the accusations being made by 'fantasists'.

A lot of the sites out there do include a lot of homophobia / anti semitism / bullshit / grasping at any opportunity to discredit politicians they don't like the political colour of / any combination thereof, which is so damn obvious it does not do their argument (if it has any truth) any favours.

One I found had a piece about someone who reached cabinet level after 1997 who (it alleged) got let off something naughty and D-notices issued over it in the early 70s because MI5 had (at that time) identified that person as a future cabinet minister - which I find just a tad implausible...


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 15, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> One I found had a piece about someone who reached cabinet level after 1997 who (it alleged) got let off something naughty and D-notices issued over it in the early 70s because MI5 had (at that time) identified that person as a future cabinet minister - which I find just a tad implausible...


It is quite unthinkable that any cabinet minister past present or future would ever procure a D notice or superinjunction... 
[For daring even to imagine such a monstrous abuse of process bluescreen is dragged away to the tower even as we speak]


----------



## starfish (Aug 15, 2014)

ms starfish said months ago that he would be the next one caught up in all this.


----------



## elbows (Aug 15, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I just googled Elm House and there's some vile poison pen shit in the first link I found. Do people on here really give this kind of shit any credence?



Depends which detail, which site. Many shitty blogs with agendas ranging from anti-semitism to rampant homophobia focus on child abuse by famous people stuff, especially politicians. Plenty of sloppy dot joining and overconfidence in meaning of certain evidence. But also an underlying series of historical incidents, rumours, investigations etc, that are worthy of further investigation by those in a position to investigate. But layers of all kinds of shit will be built on top of that stuff, especially in the absence of more timely facts. All the same there are some sites which approach the subject without being too ugly, at least most of the time, and so yes some people on u75 have been following and discussing this stuff for ages without staining the furniture.

For example earlier I think someone asked whether the 'list of names' was real or fake. Unfortunately answering that question doesn't actually tell us much - its not a question of the list being 'fake', but rather what the list is and is not. It's a list based on investigations a distinctly non-mainstream charity pieced together from sources that apparently included victims and the woman who ran the guest-house. If a name appears on the list, it doesn't mean that abundant proof exists that the person not only visited the guest house, but abused under-age boys there.

The medias attitude to that particular list is mostly not to tell everyone that its out there on the net, be vague about the identities of the living, but quite often name the dead in fairly certain terms. It will be very easy for people to assume the list is accurate, dismiss it completely, or remain undecided and eager for more to emerge before lunging for a sense of certainty.

Anyway there is a lot of talk about that guest house and the current investigations into it in the high-level ring thread, especially as its one of the stories Exaro news has focussed on in recent years. Unfortunately we still have not learnt very much new from that stuff so far, and its far from clear whether the police investigation is going anywhere. Exaro themselves sort of built up hopes that it would, but these days have moved into a mode of expressing far less hope, and applying pressure to any institute/body that could influence the investigation and decisions about prosecution.


----------



## Casually Red (Aug 15, 2014)

curiously prescient post here from 10th august ...days before the rozzers arrived at cliffs gaff 

http://www.maxfarquar.com/2014/08/cliff-richard-rumours-young-ones/


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 15, 2014)

.


----------



## xenon (Aug 15, 2014)

Fucking hell. Just read that link


----------



## Casually Red (Aug 15, 2014)

veritable nostradamus that max farquar...drops a hint he new in advance


----------



## xenon (Aug 15, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Hard to answer that until such time as any of this gets proved in court - although without wishing to get in to the flawed 'no smoke without fire' argument, many people were not that long ago convinced that jimmy saville and rolf harris (for example) were innocent of all the accusations being made by 'fantasists'.
> 
> A lot of the sites out there do include a lot of homophobia / anti semitism / bullshit / grasping at any opportunity to discredit politicians they don't like the political colour of / any combination thereof, which is so damn obvious it does not do their argument (if it has any truth) any favours.
> 
> One I found had a piece about someone who reached cabinet level after 1997 who (it alleged) got let off something naughty and D-notices issued over it in the early 70s because MI5 had (at that time) identified that person as a future cabinet minister - which I find just a tad implausible...


	  Not wanting to go too tinfoil hat about it. It's not beyond the realms of plausibility that a fouling the waters hasn't been actioned by those able to


----------



## xenon (Aug 15, 2014)

Nonsense conspiracies can be useful camouflage.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 15, 2014)

innit


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2014)

starfish said:


> ms starfish said months ago that he would be the next one caught up in all this.


Why? Speculation? Guess? We can all guess. Lenny Henry.


----------



## Casually Red (Aug 15, 2014)

bluescreen said:


> You have obvs kept yourself pure and have abstained from visiting any saurophobic internet sites.



dunno what that means but im not about to bragg about it


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2014)

Casually Red said:


> curiously prescient post here from 10th august ...days before the rozzers arrived at cliffs gaff
> 
> http://www.maxfarquar.com/2014/08/cliff-richard-rumours-young-ones/


It's just homophobic ranting though. Can't take it seriously, surely?


----------



## Casually Red (Aug 15, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> It's just homophobic ranting though. Can't take it seriously, surely?



what im highlighting is the timing of the post not the nature of the ranting

it looks to me more like a good old forewarned gloat... not a random rant


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2014)

Would you listen to similar shit on a racist website?


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 15, 2014)

Casually Red said:


> dunno what that means but im not about to bragg about it


----------



## Casually Red (Aug 15, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Would you listen to similar shit on a racist website?



let me explain yet afucking gain for the slow on the uptake...my point is the blogger seems to have known some days in advance this raid was coming

thats the relevant  bit...his apparent foreknowledge 4 days in advance that it looks like he couldnt keep to himself . its not about anyones guilt or innocence...its solely about this blogger apparently being tipped off something was happening 4 days previous...which he also alludes to in the comments section when he goes.._cough._..at the suggestion hed been tipped off

its not a reflection on mr webb...just curiosity about the bloggers links with ob or whoever


----------



## Casually Red (Aug 15, 2014)

xenon said:


> Not wanting to go too tinfoil hat about it. It's not beyond the realms of plausibility that a fouling the waters hasn't been actioned by those able to



wouldnt be doing their job if they didnt

cliff could well be the innocent victim of someone elses foul waters being spread about


----------



## gabi (Aug 15, 2014)

This isnt the first time he's been questioned. and anyway, hasnt it been a bit of an open secret for years. his name showed up on a list years ago. for some reason the press are finally reporting it.






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elm_Guest_House_child_abuse_scandal


----------



## Casually Red (Aug 15, 2014)

Anyone ever tred that  Devil Woman _eau de toilette_ 







heard it smells like cats piss


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 15, 2014)

bluescreen said:


> It is quite unthinkable that any cabinet minister past present or future would ever procure a D notice or superinjunction...
> [For daring even to imagine such a monstrous abuse of process bluescreen is dragged away to the tower even as we speak]



I would put little past serving ministers, and would find it at least plausible were the person involved part of a highly influential family whose father might have pulled strings. 

I find it hard to believe that MI5 would have a list of people who might reach senior political level in 20 or so years' time, and seek to protect them...

(i'm deliberately not even going to hint at the identity of the individual)

and the site in question (I can't remember exactly where) was pretty clearly written by someone who considers homosexuality / bisexuality as about the worst allegation you can make against someone.



xenon said:


> Not wanting to go too tinfoil hat about it. It's not beyond the realms of plausibility that a fouling the waters hasn't been actioned by those able to



i hadn't thought about that...


----------



## starfish (Aug 15, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Why? Speculation? Guess? We can all guess. Lenny Henry.


Speculation, guess, sheer badness. Or shes psychic.


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 15, 2014)

gabi said:


> This isnt the first time he's been questioned. and anyway, hasnt it been a bit of an open secret for years. his name showed up on a list years ago. for some reason the press are finally reporting it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know - what is the provenance of this list? Who is supposed to have written it; is it someone who was invoved in running the guest house?


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 15, 2014)

Casually Red said:


> Anyone ever tred that  Devil Woman _eau de toilette_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classy packaging though. Box design looks like one of those old 'magic eye' posters. Or a kaleidoscope


----------



## gabi (Aug 15, 2014)

scalyboy said:


> Does anyone know - what is the provenance of this list? Who is supposed to have written it; is it someone who was invoved in running the guest house?



shit URL. but actually quite in-depth reporting of some very seedy shit (the site does refer to reputable sources).

http://ukpaedos-exposed.com/westmin...ffiliated/elm-guest-house-child-sexual-abuse/


----------



## ibilly99 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mail strongly implying the police had an agenda to get his name out in the public domain with regards to this one historical abuse allegation.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ting-police-arrived-singer-s-luxury-flat.html


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 15, 2014)

gabi said:


> shit URL. but actually quite in-depth reporting of some very seedy shit (the site does refer to reputable sources).
> 
> http://ukpaedos-exposed.com/westmin...ffiliated/elm-guest-house-child-sexual-abuse/


Thanks gabi.

_"The papers include a list of men who went to sex parties in the 80s at the Elm Guest House, Barnes, South West London._

_[...] One of those is a best-selling musician, but like some others on the list he is not suspected of being involved in the child abuse."_

Hmm.
It does seem very odd that Special Branch became involved in what - on the surface - should have just been a routine local police raid/investigation on a brothel.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 15, 2014)

ibilly99 said:


> Spot the paedo (Rolf Harris of course.)



Is that Danny 'Hardman' Dyer driving a black cab at 4.17?


----------



## Tankus (Aug 15, 2014)

laptop said:


> Him too?



Victim surely ......various people have had a hand up his arse


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 15, 2014)

gabi said:


> his name showed up on a list years ago.


 
That's quite a list.  Does it say "Sinn Fein" near the bottom?


----------



## gabi (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeh, looks like a misspelt version of it.

Leaving aside the dodgy sex stuff, that must have been one of the weirdest parties you'd ever go to. What a mismatched collection of fuckwits.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 15, 2014)

phildwyer said:


> That's quite a list.  Does it say "Sinn Fein" near the bottom?



Isn't it the SF bloke who was actually working for Mi5?


----------



## Wilf (Aug 15, 2014)

Wonder whether the obvious leak to the press about the search was just the usual police officer wanting to make a few grand or a more deliberate one to get more (alleged) victims coming forward?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 15, 2014)

Christ - the amount of paranoid ranting lunacy on the net around this shit is staggering - and depressing. 

Look up the stories about jill dandos murder for example - suposedly killed because she was about to expose a child rape ring at the bbc. Now there could be something to this - if she was about to expose various powerful people they could plausibly be in a position to have her shot - but the 'evidence' is a a constant stream of fact free dot joining - her husband is implicated becasue after she was killed his career prospored and he became a doctor to the royal family, her co-presenter nick ross is implicated becasue he is married to a cousin to esther ranzem who is linked to saville, cliff is in the frame becasue he was interviewed by the cops (he was a friend of jill dando's). 

And then you've got laods of spittle flecked homphobic ranting - tony blair  was (apparently) buggered at his private school by the a school master who also beasted cliff richard which made him a homo/nonce (they dont see the disticintion) . Cliff went to a party a downing street. ergo - cliff and tony are evil super buggering nonces who shot jill dando ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2014)

These unpleasant websites just muddy the waters, as someone earlier put it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 15, 2014)

I dare not look to see what Icke is saying about it...

bet hes loving all this


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 15, 2014)

ok i did look , but the stuff from the link ( i dont want to credit it by giving it out ) is far crazier than I thought it would be, 

its all down to CIA brainwashing !!!!!!! what the actual fuck


----------



## gabi (Aug 15, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> These unpleasant websites just muddy the waters, as someone earlier put it.



There's more to come. I dont think these sites muddy the waters. They actually seem to be doing a better job of digging into this shit than the 'mainstream' media. Why was all this buried in 1982? Despite it being front page news at the time... then.. nothing. Fucked up.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2014)

gabi said:


> There's more to come. I dont think these sites muddy the waters. They actually seem to be doing a better job of digging into this shit than the 'mainstream' media. Why was all this buried in 1982? Despite it being front page news at the time... then.. nothing. Fucked up.


They seem to have the alarming zeal of the likes of David Icke and friends and their motivations are dishonourable.
It's depressing if they are the only people investigating it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2014)

gabi said:


> There's more to come. I dont think these sites muddy the waters. They actually seem to be doing a better job of digging into this shit than the 'mainstream' media. Why was all this buried in 1982? Despite it being front page news at the time... then.. nothing. Fucked up.


it helps if you can "persuade" the editors it's not news after that


----------



## Wilf (Aug 15, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> They seem to have the alarming zeal of the likes of David Icke and friends and their motivations are dishonourable.
> It's depressing if they are the only people investigating it.


They're almost like medieval jesters, blurting the truth out amid some wild capering and hey nonny no-ing. Truth in a tin foil hat - the ultimate misdirection.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 15, 2014)

gabi said:


> There's more to come. I dont think these sites muddy the waters. They actually seem to be doing a better job of digging into this shit than the 'mainstream' media. Why was all this buried in 1982? Despite it being front page news at the time... then.. nothing. Fucked up.


The trouble is that they don't know when to STOP digging. Uncovering truths is worse than useless if you then go and bury them again in a big pile of conspiraloon manure.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 15, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I have to say, I'm quite surprised by this.
> Never heard any rumours about him, apart from the usual bigoted shite about unmarried men.



Although to be fair, a lot of that started in the '70s, as back in the '60s he was known to have had an affair with the wife of the bass player of The Shadows, Jet Harris, that ended in a divorce.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Although to be fair, a lot of that started in the '70s, as back in the '60s he was known to have had an affair with the wife of the bass player of The Shadows, Jet Harris, that ended in a divorce.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...Cliff-Richard-love-gives-different-story.html


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Aug 15, 2014)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> They seem to have the alarming zeal of the likes of David Icke and friends and their motivations are dishonourable.
> It's depressing if they are the only people investigating it.



Some have dubious motives, others not id say. On balance a pattern is repeating time and again. Peopke are turning to often dubious sources because MSM has complete ly fucked it, and is rightly seen as part/parcel complicit in the ongoing crimes and psychopathy of the elite.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 15, 2014)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Some have dubious motives, others not id say. On balance a pattern is repeating time and again. Peopke are turning to often dubious sources because MSM has complete ly fucked it, and is rightly seen as part/parcel complicit in the ongoing crimes and psychopathy of the elite.


TBF, MSM are obliged to pay a little more notice to injunctions, libel laws, and other tedious legal niceties...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2014)

interesting the first place i saw the abbreviation msm was on the auld bnp site some years ago


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Aug 15, 2014)

True, im thinking more generally too. The war propaganda, the lazy race hate agenda, the fuckwit economic analysis perpetually from the pov of finance fraudsters etc.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Aug 15, 2014)

Of course the far right love to posture as anti establishment/mainstream.

If they are seen as more taking the lead in such narratives its partly because the establishment plays them up as a preferable alternative to genuine left radicalism. Its also because the left have consistently dropped the ball forn generations.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2014)

yeh but the notion that the 'mainstream media' aren't covering something so therefore there's something going on sounds - to me - like something of a conspiracy theory. while it's self-evident to anyone who stops and thinks that we don't have a free press, there is at least some small effort occasionally made by journalists from papers like the times and guardian to verify their sources and facts. most people who pump out all manner of shite into the internetosphere don't take any care that their stories accord with the truth at all, undermining the sterling work done by the proper "citizen journalists" who do make an effort , e.g. bristle-krs around the murder of ian tomlinson.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Aug 15, 2014)

Many alternative places do cite sources. Its often clear when they are bias, more so than mainstream which matches sleight of hand with pomposity. People who make 5 out of 2 plus 2 are rife in all forms of media. Mainstram standards are going down, as excellently documented in Flat Earth News. Even you have to cite occadsional work in serious newpapers. Much of the popular press output is wanton hate lies, more insipid even than many alternative sources. Its a hall of mirrors of course but i think my main point stands here: increasing numbers are turning their backs on mainstream press, and with good reason. The merits of what they then may turn to are of course highly varied and up for debate.


----------



## 8den (Aug 15, 2014)

Piss off Taffy Icke/Jones/Conspiracy theorists are like the guy firing a load of bullets into the side of barn, and then drawing a bullseye around where they land.

If you call everyone a pedophile, and announce there's going to a be terrorist "false flag" attack every three months, you're bound to get it right eventually.

Instead of getting excited "oooh look they're were right about X" ergo they must be right about other stuff, look at how badly wrong they are about everything. About how many of their claims are unfounded unsupported and how their predictions do not come true. You'll see them as bullshit artists. Or slurry machines. You spread enough shit around eventually you're find some of it sticks.


----------



## 8den (Aug 15, 2014)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Many alternative places do cite sources. Its often clear when they are bias, more so than mainstream which matches sleight of hand with pomposity.




No they don't. They cite blogs, and other conspiracy sites in some kind of "cargo cult journalism".



> People who make 5 out of 2 plus 2 are rife in all forms of media. Mainstram standards are going down, as excellently documented in *Flat Earth News.*



You're  referring to a book written by a investigative journalist for a mainstream british newspaper.





> Even you have to cite occadsional work in serious newpapers. Much of the popular press output is wanton hate lies, more insipid even than many alternative sources. Its a hall of mirrors of course but i think my main point stands here: increasing numbers are turning their backs on mainstream press, and with good reason. The merits of what they then may turn to are of course highly varied and up for debate.



Why yes claiming the mainstream media is having problems means that people like Icke et all are more credible.

You really a fucking moron of truly epic proportions taffy.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2014)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Many alternative places do cite sources. Its often clear when they are bias, more so than mainstream which matches sleight of hand with pomposity. People who make 5 out of 2 plus 2 are rife in all forms of media. Mainstram standards are going down, as excellently documented in Flat Earth News. Even you have to cite occadsional work in serious newpapers. Much of the popular press output is wanton hate lies, more insipid even than many alternative sources. Its a hall of mirrors of course but i think my main point stands here: increasing numbers are turning their backs on mainstream press, and with good reason. The merits of what they then may turn to are of course highly varied and up for debate.


with good reason? but where are they going? to quality british journalism or to david icke and his ilk?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2014)

eh? eh?


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Aug 15, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> with good reason? but where are they going? to quality british journalism or to david icke and his ilk?



Is that all that is available? Should  sources be British? Certainly notnin international matters I would hope.

Theresnno reason for alternative sources not to be moderate, or at least more moderate than Murdochs toxicity.

People can find out the basics of what is (allegedly) happening from alternative sources because those sources very often reference what mainstream are saying. What the increasing range of vloggers give therefore is an analysis, often biased, of the same purported facts that get an, often bias, airing in mainstream. Quality overall is not great, but quakity of mainstream is certainly on a downward trend. People whould be as alert to bias in alternative sources as mainstream ones. They often are not, and make themselves look stupid and arrogant, goes without saying. But in confronting the lies of capital and reactionaries i think a main goal has to be fostering mistrust in the Squealer press. It is the stupidity they attribute to us, and their own arrogance that we must work on, or else their bogus narratives will continue to hold far too much sway.


----------



## 8den (Aug 15, 2014)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Is that all that is available? Should  sources be British? Certainly notnin international matters I would hope.
> 
> Theresnno reason for alternative sources not to be moderate, or at least more moderate than Murdochs toxicity.
> 
> People can find out the basics of what is (allegedly) happening from alternative sources because those sources very often reference what mainstream are saying. What the increasing range of vloggers give therefore is an analysis, often biased, of the same purported facts that get an, often bias, airing in mainstream. Quality overall is not great, but quakity of mainstream is certainly on a downward trend. People whould be as alert to bias in alternative sources as mainstream ones. They often are not, and make themselves look stupid and arrogant, goes without saying. But in confronting the lies of capital and reactionaries i think a main goal has to be fostering mistrust in the Squealer press. It is the stupidity they attribute to us, and their own arrogance that we must work on, or else their bogus narratives will continue to hold far too much sway.



Oh sod off.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Aug 15, 2014)

8den said:


> No they don't. They cite blogs, and other conspiracy sites in some kind of "cargo cult journalism".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) Lots of places cite direct sources, government or press etc. Your statement is a crass generalisation.

2) who nick daviesnhas worked for does not detract from the sense of what he has said. Standards have markedly declined. That wass mypoint.

3) who mentioned icke being allegedly more credible? You. Strawmen and sweariness. Dismal.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 15, 2014)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Is that all that is available? Should  sources be British? Certainly notnin international matters I would hope.
> 
> Theresnno reason for alternative sources not to be moderate, or at least more moderate than Murdochs toxicity.
> 
> People can find out the basics of what is (allegedly) happening from alternative sources because those sources very often reference what mainstream are saying. What the increasing range of vloggers give therefore is an analysis, often biased, of the same purported facts that get an, often bias, airing in mainstream. Quality overall is not great, but quakity of mainstream is certainly on a downward trend. People whould be as alert to bias in alternative sources as mainstream ones. They often are not, and make themselves look stupid and arrogant, goes without saying. But in confronting the lies of capital and reactionaries i think a main goal has to be fostering mistrust in the Squealer press. It is the stupidity they attribute to us, and their own arrogance that we must work on, or else their bogus narratives will continue to hold far too much sway.



Maybe it's me, but I am struggling to make sense of any of what you just wrote.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2014)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Is that all that is available? Should  sources be British? Certainly notnin international matters I would hope.


you were talking about people abandoning the (british) mainstream media. so don't move the fucking goalposts now.



> Theresnno reason for alternative sources not to be moderate, or at least more moderate than Murdochs toxicity.


so are people in your view going for quality journalism or tired auld shite?



> People can find out the basics of what is (allegedly) happening from alternative sources because those sources very often reference what mainstream are saying.


so the mainstream media still setting agenda and this alternative lot not striking out on their own.





> What the increasing range of vloggers give therefore is an analysis, often biased, of the same purported facts that get an, often bias, airing in mainstream.


all news will be biased. even when it says - perhaps especially when it says - it isn't.





> Quality overall is not great, but quakity of mainstream is certainly on a downward trend.


so it's ok to feed people shit because they'd eat shit anyway





> People whould be as alert to bias in alternative sources as mainstream ones. They often are not, and make themselves look stupid and arrogant, goes without saying. But in confronting the lies of capital and reactionaries i think a main goal has to be fostering mistrust in the Squealer press. It is the stupidity they attribute to us, and their own arrogance that we must work on, or else their bogus narratives will continue to hold far too much sway.


it's not often i agree with 8den but he's called it right on this one: sod off


----------



## 8den (Aug 15, 2014)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> 1) Lots of places cite direct sources, government or press etc. Your statement is a crass generalisation.



No it's not. I can count on the fingers of one foot the amount of credible sources *accurately* quoted by Icke/Jones/Rense or any site you care to know. 



> 2) who nick daviesnhas worked for does not detract from the sense of what he has said. Standards have markedly declined. That wass mypoint.



Works for. He's still with the Guardian. You can't cite  a book by mainstream journalist as proof main stream journalism is now reaching the same level that we can view someone as Icke or Jones as equally credible to a proper newspaper/journalist. 



> 3) who mentioned icke being allegedly more credible? You. Strawmen and sweariness. Dismal.



Ickes' been the cheerleader for these paedophile claims for years now. 

But no. Please tell me *who do you consider a credible source alternative news source* Name some names cite some links, put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## 8den (Aug 15, 2014)

a_chap said:


> Maybe it's me, but I am struggling to make sense of any of what you just wrote.



No it's not just you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2014)

a_chap said:


> Maybe it's me, but I am struggling to make sense of any of what you just wrote.


you're not the only one


----------



## brogdale (Aug 15, 2014)

> "...quakity...... is certainly on a downward trend.


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 15, 2014)

Kaka Tim said:


> tony blair  was (apparently) buggered at his private school


...and got nicked in a public toilet a few years ago, pleaded guilty under his middle names and got off with a £500 fine... (eta 1983 and £50 )

Fuck me, some of the links posted by OU and others are a whole world of weird. Why are they all rabidly anti-semitic too?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 15, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> ...and got nicked in a public toilet a few years ago, pleaded guilty under his middle names and got off with a £500 fine... (eta 1983 and £50 )
> 
> Fuck me, some of the links posted by OU and others are a whole world of weird. Why are they all rabidly anti-semitic too?




because that goes with the tinfoil territory


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 15, 2014)

Right. I've only ever read that shit 2ndhand on here. Following those links is...strange...


----------



## pogofish (Aug 15, 2014)

More importantly, if he is now Barbadian, what the fuck was he doing putting his name to this:



> "The decision on whether to leave our shared country is, of course, absolutely yours alone. Nevertheless, that decision will have a huge effect on all of us in the rest of the United Kingdom,
> 
> We want to let you know *how very much we value our bonds of citizenship with you*, and to express our hope that you will vote to renew them. What unites us is much greater than what divides us. Let's stay together."



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...s-calling-for-Scotland-to-stay-in-the-UK.html


----------



## existentialist (Aug 15, 2014)

pogofish said:


> More importantly, if he is now Barbadian, what the fuck was he doing putting his name to this:


When I saw you'd posted on this thread, I assumed you'd come to tell us there was already a thread about him being up to mischief somewhere else...


----------



## laptop (Aug 15, 2014)

pogofish said:


> More importantly, if he is now Barbadian, what the fuck was he doing putting his name to this:



Dunno. Is the northern part of the island seeking separation, with Walkers' Beach as its capital?


----------



## pogofish (Aug 15, 2014)

existentialist said:


> When I saw you'd posted on this thread, I assumed you'd come to tell us there was already a thread about him being up to mischief somewhere else...



Now you mention it:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/cliff-richard.200087/


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 15, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> Right. I've only ever read that shit 2ndhand on here. Following those links is...strange...




all of these conspiracy theories root back in the protocols/illuminate/Templars/freemasons etc etc. They new lot are grafted poorly ontop of the traditional ones


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Aug 15, 2014)

Because dotcommunist was the last poster on this thread I read it as Cliff Richards now a Barbadian communist which would be more surprising than the current discussion


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 15, 2014)

...and now Cliff Richard is a Barbadian Spanky Longhorn.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 15, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Because dotcommunist was the last poster on this thread I read it as Cliff Richards now a Barbadian communist which would be more surprising than the current discussion


Living Marxism Doll.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 15, 2014)

Cliff Richard is a Barbadian Wilf


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2014)

Wilf said:


> Living Marxism Doll.


there's a wrp connection there somewhere


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Cliff Richard is a Barbadian Wilf


WILF not milf


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 15, 2014)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Many alternative places do cite sources.



I think there's a bit of a gap between what they cite as "sources" (other conspira-pages, blogs etc) and what would be construed as sources by anyone bringing a neutral-ish eye to proceedings.



> Its often clear when they are bias, more so than mainstream which matches sleight of hand with pomposity. People who make 5 out of 2 plus 2 are rife in all forms of media. Mainstram standards are going down, as excellently documented in Flat Earth News. Even you have to cite occadsional work in serious newpapers. Much of the popular press output is wanton hate lies...



Except that, like all good liars, the lies are constructed around a kernel of truth.



> more insipid even than many alternative sources. Its a hall of mirrors of course but i think my main point stands here: increasing numbers are turning their backs on mainstream press, and with good reason. The merits of what they then may turn to are of course highly varied and up for debate.



I'd dsiagree.  I'd say that increasing numbers are supplementing their intake of mainstream media with alernative sources, but that they can be just as blind to the bias and predelictions of their alternative sources as they are to those of the mainstream media.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 15, 2014)

Isn't Cliffie on his hols in Portugal?  The British press should at least be harassing him in an Algarve McDonalds.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2014)

Wilf said:


> Isn't Cliffie on his hols in Portugal?  The British press should at least be harassing him in an Algarve McDonalds.


was cliff richard on holiday in portugal in 2007? i think we should be told.


----------



## elbows (Aug 15, 2014)

> South Yorkshire police, who are investigating Richard, and Thames Valley – who assisted South Yorkshire officers in the search – denied the leak.
> 
> In a statement on Friday, Thames Valley police said: "Thames Valley police did not speak to any media outlets prior to the warrant being executed in Sunningdale, Berkshire, yesterday. This is a South Yorkshire police investigation and local officers from Thames Valley police assisted South Yorkshire officers in their search of the property."
> 
> While South Yorkshire police would have alerted the Thames Valley force that they wished to carry out an operation in their area, it is unclear if any other criminal justice organisation would have had prior knowledge.



http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2014/aug/15/cliff-richard-leak-bbc-police-deny


----------



## brogdale (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## brogdale (Aug 15, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> was cliff richard on holiday in portugal in 2007? i think we should be told.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 15, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> was cliff richard on holiday in portugal in 2007? i think we should be told.


You're Frankie Boyle and I'm putting that £5 on this thread getting told off soon  Leave young Harvey out of this as well


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 15, 2014)

Interesting piece in the Torygraph.  Shorn of the grumbling about the BBC having the story (they wouldn't be complaining if it was they who'd been tipped off...) it might shed some light on what South Yorkshire Police were trying to achieve by going public over the raid.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 15, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> Interesting piece in the Torygraph.  Shorn of the grumbling about the BBC having the story (they wouldn't be complaining if it was they who'd been tipped off...) it might shed some light on what South Yorkshire Police were trying to achieve by going public over the raid.



So the question from that story is who told the BBC?  Interesting.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 15, 2014)

SYP are denying it was them but then they would say that.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 15, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> So the question from that story is who told the BBC?  Interesting.


 Could there have been a bent copper?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 15, 2014)

heaven forbid!


----------



## brogdale (Aug 15, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> heaven forbid!


 Nah, you're right. Not here...that's the sort of monkey business that would happen in less civilised parts of the world.


----------



## laptop (Aug 15, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> Interesting piece in the Torygraph.  Shorn of the grumbling about the BBC having the story (they wouldn't be complaining if it was they who'd been tipped off...) it might shed some light on what South Yorkshire Police were trying to achieve by going public over the raid.






			
				The Torygraph said:
			
		

> Police investigating a child sex assault allegation made against Sir Cliff Richard have said “a number of people” have come forward with information as a result of publicity surrounding a search of his home.





I said:


> (Heaven forfend that they could be engaging in news management... though letting it be known, in a libel-proof fashion, that there is an investigation, in order to prompt others to come forward, is probably legitimate?)



Where's my tip-fee?


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 15, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> SYP are denying it was them but then they would say that.


Like the SYP have a gnats dick worth of credibility left Maybe Sir Cliff didn't want to fuck Thatchers dead corpse and this is how theyz punishing him for refusing his turn. I bet they were putting lime jelly in his fridge as a warning


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2014)

the express saying people contacting police following news of the raid http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/499479/Sir-Cliff-Richard-speaks-out-over-child-abuse-raid

it's hotting up for cliff richard as he avoids visiting praia da luz


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 15, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> the express saying people contacting police following news of the raid http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/499479/Sir-Cliff-Richard-speaks-out-over-child-abuse-raid
> 
> it's hotting up for cliff richard as he avoids visiting praia da luz



jill dando* and *maddie. kinell


----------



## laptop (Aug 15, 2014)

Buckaroo said:


> jill dando* and *maddie. kinell



Diana++ ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2014)

Buckaroo said:


> jill dando* and *maddie. kinell


you're missing diana out of this unholy trinity


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 15, 2014)

Shergar. Where was Cliff then? Weybridge probably. But, still, where was Shergar?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2014)

and margaret. let's not leave margaret out of this. she first met him in 1962 and famously holidayed in the caribbean, where cr has built his home


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 15, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> and margaret. let's not leave margaret out of this. she first met him in 1962 and famously holidayed in the caribbean, where cr has built his home



Thatcher or Princess?

Princess Maggie liked a Caribbean break, mostly with that ganster with the valve style chod.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2014)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Thatcher or Princess?
> 
> Princess Maggie liked a Caribbean break, mostly with that ganster with the valve style chod.









see link in #332


----------



## UrbaneFox (Aug 15, 2014)

You're all wrong. Arkan was responsible, but he is dead, now, so RIP Arkan, and don't speak ill of the dead because they can't answer back.


----------



## 8den (Aug 15, 2014)

i suspect taffy will never come back with his list of news sources he finds trustworthy.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 15, 2014)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Shergar. Where was Cliff then? Weybridge probably. But, still, where was Shergar?



Cliff cancelled his Weybridge gig that night due to feeling a little hoarse.


----------



## ibilly99 (Aug 15, 2014)

Meanwhile over at the Cliff Richard forum it's all love and hugs.




*jewolt*





  15-08-2014 @ 8:34 PM   
 reply 
profile
Posting Level: Bronze 
Posts: 34
Joined: Jul 2007

 Love you forever. 





*evelynmcnamara*





  15-08-2014 @ 8:30 PM   
 reply 
profile
Posting Level: Silver 
Posts: 4142
Joined: May 2006

 Dear CLIFF, just to say your fans are 
behind you 100+% 
We only hope you can feel the love we 
all send to you thro' the Forum and Face Book 

Our LOVE will never falter because "We Believe in YOU" 
and not these lies and allegations in the press.. 

Thinking of you and your family with LOVE.... 

From Evelyn(Newcastle) XXXXXXXXX 
Love and Hugs XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

CLIFFtastic XXX




*juelee*





  15-08-2014 @ 8:28 PM   
 reply 
profile
Posting Level: Bronze 
Posts: 3
Joined: May 2006

 Dear Cliff, 
Been a fan for over 50 years. 
Don't believe a word of it! 
Stay strong, were all here for you! 
God bless 

Luv 
Julz




*maryproudfoot*





  15-08-2014 @ 8:23 PM   
 reply 
profile
Posting Level: Bronze 
Posts: 36
Joined: May 2006

 Dear Cliff, stay strong,love you always and forever, God Bless.xx




*lilysayers*





  15-08-2014 @ 8:11 PM   
 reply 
profile
Posting Level: Bronze 
Posts: 54
Joined: Jun 2006

 I am Praying for you Cliff that this nightmare will soon be Over. 
I have been a devoted Fan of yours from the beginning and always will be a devoted Fan forever. 
I love you. 


Lily




*gilly125*





  15-08-2014 @ 7:50 PM   
 reply 
profile
Posting Level: Bronze 
Posts: 7
Joined: May 2006

 Thinking of you cliff.I dont believe this rubbish.Keep strong.x

best wishes gill




*MARGARETSMITH*





  15-08-2014 @ 7:49 PM   
 reply 
profile
Posting Level: Bronze 
Posts: 2
Joined: May 2006

 Dear Cliff, 
You are in my thoughts & prayers. I have been a fan and loved you 
for over 50 years. I would like to add my support together with your 
thousands of loyal fans. We all believe in you and know you are 
totally innocent of these vile allegations that the media are spreading 
about you - total rubbish! 

Please stay strong and fight it. God Bless 

Margaret Smith - Solihull 



Kindest Regards, Margaret




*Jemima*





  15-08-2014 @ 7:31 PM   
 reply 
profile
Posting Level: Bronze 
Posts: 164
Joined: Apr 2009

 Dear Cliff, 
I just wanted to send you my love and let you know that you are in my 
thoughts. I pray that this nightmare will soon be over. 
Stay strong. 
God Bless.




*Veravlasveld*





  15-08-2014 @ 7:11 PM   
 reply 
profile
Posting Level: Bronze 
Posts: 2
Joined: Jan 2012

 For CLiff 
Stay Strong and love you always and forever.... God Bless ..!! Vera


----------



## existentialist (Aug 15, 2014)

ibilly99 said:


> Meanwhile over at the Cliff Richard forum it's all love and hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If - and I fully appreciate that it could well be a huge "if" - this does turn into something much more serious, the combined cognitive dissonance of countless ladies d'un certaine age is going to cause major quantum fluctuations in the space-time continuum...


----------



## ibilly99 (Aug 15, 2014)

*Lost Youth: London, Volume 2
By Christian Simpson, p429

http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=...age&q=lost youth london cliff richard&f=false 

The Krays & Cliff Richard*


----------



## brogdale (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2014)

I've just wasted five minutes looking for downloadable fake record label templates.


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 15, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> you're missing diana out of this unholy trinity



Well I had nothing to do with that, I fell off a bus and hit my head on a concrete thing that day, hospital gave me a card with 'I have had a head injury' on it. Not saying he whacked Diana as well or anything.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 15, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I've just wasted five minutes looking for downloadable fake record label templates.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 15, 2014)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 59644



I see you're meticulously going through your prized Cliff Richard record collection.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 15, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I see you're meticulously going through your prized Cliff Richard record collection.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 15, 2014)

Shall I stop now?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 15, 2014)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...e-after-Sir-Cliff-Richards-home-searched.html

"
Police investigating a child sex assault allegation made against Sir Cliff Richard have said “a number of people” have come forward with information as a result of publicity surrounding a search of his home.

South Yorkshire Police would not say whether the callers included more alleged victims, or whether they were potential witnesses."


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh Cliff Sometimes it must be difficult not to feel as if You really are a cliff when fascists keep trying to push you over it! Are they the lemmings Or are you, Cliff? Or are you Cliff?


----------



## brogdale (Aug 15, 2014)

not-bono-ever said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...e-after-Sir-Cliff-Richards-home-searched.html
> 
> "
> Police investigating a child sex assault allegation made against Sir Cliff Richard have said “a number of people” have come forward with information as a result of publicity surrounding a search of his home.
> ...



Good if this publicity has given (alleged) victims the courage to disclose, but it has to be said that SYP look as though they've fucked-up...again...


> Dominic Crossley, a privacy lawyer at the law firm Payne Hicks Beach said: “Here we have a very high profile individual and extraordinarily sensitive allegations, and even before his interview the police allow the search of his home to become a media event.
> 
> “The consequence for Cliff Richard is being played out on Twitter if not in the media more generally. *I think South Yorkshire Police are going to have to answer some very difficult questions from Cliff Richard’s lawyers.*”


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Tankus (Aug 15, 2014)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Shergar. Where was Cliff then? Weybridge probably. But, still, where was Shergar?


Tescos


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 16, 2014)

It was written on the back of the bus all the time

Oops my bad.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 16, 2014)

Comments on his you tube music videos have started to become updated


but this particular Cliff related video from fellow winemaker Chloe George is a bit of a shocker


----------



## existentialist (Aug 16, 2014)

not-bono-ever said:


> Oh Cliff Sometimes it must be difficult not to feel as if You really are a cliff when fascists keep trying to push you over it! Are they the lemmings Or are you, Cliff? Or are you Cliff?


Poor Wrik


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 16, 2014)

The text mill has already started, I  got several last night, I posted one but my discretion caused me to edit it out.
There is enough disgust and despair over these cases already. The victims washed over again and again whilst wealthy rapists lunch in anonymity.


----------



## ibilly99 (Aug 16, 2014)

I think whatever happens


Dr_Herbz said:


>



Only if charged and found guilty - he is currently innocent but probably gay.


----------



## ibilly99 (Aug 16, 2014)

Is nothing sacred will be Elvis next...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personal_relationships_of_Elvis_Presley

Elvis and Priscilla Ann Wagner first met in 1959 while Elvis was stationed in Germany with the U.S. Army. Priscilla was only 14 years old when the singer began dating her. He was 24, and at that time, he even had a younger girl living in his house.[39] As a result, authors such as Albert Goldman labeled Presley as a "pedophile" or "pervert."[40] Indeed, Elvis' relationships were usually with relatively young women: "In his love life," Reuben Fine has observed, "he quickly became attached to teenage girls, and he loved to have them wearing white panties in bed with him. For a long time he would not have sex with them, whom he described as 'jail bait.' "[41] In similar terms, Brent D. Taylor has stated that "Elvis's closest female relationships were usually with young girls of around 13 or 14, ending as they reached late teens. He didn't have sex with these young girls, but had pajama parties, pillow fights and indulged in 'girl talk', just as he did with Gladys."[42] "As a perpetual youth", Elvis was "attracted to young women",[43] and "Elvis felt comfortable with these adolescent girls" because he "was so insecure ... That’s why he needed younger girls."[44] Elvis biographer Alanna Nash also confirms that the singer had a predilection for young adolescent girls. The author says that Presley was overly attached to his mother and could not relate normally to mature women; presumably, Presley sought out very young girls because he felt threatened by women who were older.[45]


----------



## ibilly99 (Aug 16, 2014)

existentialist said:


> If - and I fully appreciate that it could well be a huge "if" - this does turn into something much more serious, the combined cognitive dissonance of countless ladies d'un certaine age is going to cause major quantum fluctuations in the space-time continuum...



Here are some of them - profanity and coarse leftist views I suspect are not welcome.


----------



## ibilly99 (Aug 16, 2014)

The saintly Cliff refers to him as Uncle Jimmy which reminds me of the Quadrophenia Who song..Wicked Uncle Ernie which is the Who and Ken Russell at their very darkest


----------



## brogdale (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## brogdale (Aug 16, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


>


----------



## Geri (Aug 16, 2014)

not-bono-ever said:


> Oh Cliff Sometimes it must be difficult not to feel as if You really are a cliff when fascists keep trying to push you over it! Are they the lemmings Or are you, Cliff? Or are you Cliff?


 
It's just as well the People's Poet is dead. This news would have broken him.


----------



## ibilly99 (Aug 16, 2014)

Cliff's message to South Yorkshire plod......


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 16, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


>


That has to be a spoof, surely?


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Dr_Herbz (Aug 16, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That has to be a spoof, surely?


----------



## existentialist (Aug 16, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That has to be a spoof, surely?


Kerning's all wrong and the typeface looks familiar, but not as a newspaper headline one. I call pixels.


----------



## laptop (Aug 16, 2014)

For the avoidance of doubt, the actual _Herald_ cover for Saturday 16 August, courtesy the BBC:






Pisstake is pisspoor.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 16, 2014)

laptop said:


> For the avoidance of doubt, the actual _Herald_ cover for Saturday 16 August, courtesy the BBC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're going to fake up newspaper copy, you need a better set of fonts than just what you get free with Windows, and display typesetting with Word just isn't going to cut the mustard. I use Scribus for my newspaper-faking requirements.


----------



## laptop (Aug 16, 2014)

existentialist said:


> If you're going to fake up newspaper copy, you need a better set of fonts than just what you get free with Windows, and display typesetting with Word just isn't going to cut the mustard.



I know 



existentialist said:


> I use Scribus for my newspaper-faking requirements.



Ooohh... 

InDesign.


----------



## ibilly99 (Aug 16, 2014)

The eyes tell their own story as the window to the soul - some obsessive has catalogued the progressive dying of Cliff from the inisde. 

http://cliffricharddyinginside.tumblr.com/


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 16, 2014)

christ - that's just reminded me that we had a cliff richard calendear in one of my old houses, back in '06/07. even then, we were advised to burn it..


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2014)

i was looking through my archives earlier and found a piece from the mirror from 1995, when cr got his knighthood. it mentioned sir james savile obe kcsg recalling an occasion in the mid 1960s when he drove cr to a party 30 miles away. cr tortured the unfortunate savile by singing all the way there.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2014)

from today's sunday times:


*Police errors on Sir Cliff sex case*
David Leppard, James Gillespieand Marie Woolf Published: 17 August 2014

Comment (undefined) 
Print






The BBC filmed the raid from a helicopter which was above Richard’s residence before officers arrived

THE police chief responsible for the child sex investigation into Sir Cliff Richard had ignored official guidelines on the naming of suspects, senior MPs and police sources said yesterday.

David Crompton, chief constable of South Yorkshire police, is facing pressure over his handling of the criminal inquiry which emerged last week after his officers tipped off the BBC about an imminent raid on the singer’s home.

The BBC filmed the raid from a helicopter which was above Richard’s residence before officers arrived.

The star, one of Britain’s most successful recording artists, was furious to learn about the operation in a telephone call from his lawyers.

They called him at his holiday home in Portugal after seeing BBC television pictures of officers arriving to search his £3.1m flat in Sunningdale, Berkshire.

the rest hidden behind pay wall


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 16, 2014)

ibilly99 said:


> The eyes tell their own story as the window to the soul - some obsessive has catalogued the progressive dying of Cliff from the inisde.
> 
> http://cliffricharddyinginside.tumblr.com/



Brilliant. If the eyes are truly the windows on the soul, then Cliff's eyes are like a greenhouse full of triffids.


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 16, 2014)

I don't think this article has been cited before. Geoffrey Robertson does a comprehensive takedown of the police failings. Were they stupidly flying a kite or deliberately trying to sabotage a prosecution?


----------



## Wilf (Aug 17, 2014)

bluescreen said:


> I don't think this article has been cited before. Geoffrey Robertson does a comprehensive takedown of the police failings. Were they stupidly flying a kite or deliberately trying to sabotage a prosecution?


By the by, Robertson's a cunt going on about it being 'a quarter century ago'.  The length of time is irrelevant - it's whether he did it or not that counts.


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 17, 2014)

The Sunday Fail makes some worrying allegations about Aunty. Is this anything to do with MWT?


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 17, 2014)

Wilf said:


> By the by, Robertson's a cunt going on about it being 'a quarter century ago'.  The length of time is irrelevant - it's whether he did it or not that counts.


I agree. Some jurisdictions have a statute of limitations for this sort of thing but I think it's right that we don't. Just makes proving it harder, is all.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 17, 2014)

ibilly99 said:


> The eyes tell their own story as the window to the soul - some obsessive has catalogued the progressive dying of Cliff from the inisde.
> 
> http://cliffricharddyinginside.tumblr.com/


That's quite well done. I like this description under a photo. 

"Cliff Richard: 
- Body of an athlete
- Voice of an angel
- Eyes of a corpse"


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 17, 2014)

We are all thinking at the back of our minds that all involved in these events who are still alive will walk away from any charges due to mistakes made in building the investigation or witnesses being proved unreliable.
Proving proceedings are being sabotaged deliberately will be difficult and pointed out as some conspiracy theory. Let us wait and see the way this develops.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 17, 2014)

bluescreen said:


> The Sunday Fail makes some worrying allegations about Aunty. Is this anything to do with MWT?



The Mail is enjoying another opportunity to attack the BBC in that article.  It still isn't clear how the BBC found out about the investigation - it could have been anyone really, someone in the police tipping them off, or the person who has made the allegation of abuse might have approached the BBC.  Who knows, and it'll be interesting to see what comes out of this one.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 17, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The Mail is enjoying another opportunity to attack the BBC in that article.  It still isn't clear how the BBC found out about the investigation - it could have been anyone really, someone in the police tipping them off, or the person who has made the allegation of abuse might have approached the BBC.  Who knows, and it'll be interesting to see what comes out of this one.


Apparently someone tipped them off about the raid, and the police confirmed it and cooperated with them.  According to (I think) The Telegraph yesterday, could have been the times.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 17, 2014)

8115 said:


> Apparently someone tipped them off about the raid, and the police confirmed it and cooperated with them.  According to (I think) The Telegraph yesterday, could have been the times.



The 'who' is the unknown quantity and it will be very interesting if it turns out that SYP themselves tipped off the BBC, and they'll have to hastily retract what they've said.  The pool of people who would have known about the investigation would have been fairly small I'd think, so it narrows down the scope a bit.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 17, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


> We are all thinking at the back of our minds that all involved in these events who are still alive will walk away from any charges due to mistakes made in building the investigation or witnesses being proved unreliable.
> Proving proceedings are being sabotaged deliberately will be difficult and pointed out as some conspiracy theory. Let us wait and see the way this develops.



Without wanting to put on a tin foil hat, it does seem that events may make the case collapse before it even gets to court. Deliberate? Possibly but I'm more inclined it being down to police stupidity.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 17, 2014)

Messy blame game between the bosses' dogs and the state broadcaster...



> South Yorkshire police have complained to the BBC and accused it of breaching its own editorial guidelines after the broadcaster found out about a search the force was planning to carry out at the home of pop star Sir Cliff Richard.
> 
> South Yorkshire police said it was “disappointing” that the BBC was slow to acknowledge that the force was not the source of the “leak”.
> 
> It acknowledged that it did confirm to a reporter at the corporation the date of the search of Sir Cliff’s house, but only because the BBC had already contacted the force to say it knew about a planned investigation.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 17, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Messy blame game between the bosses' dogs and the state broadcaster...



It's starting to look silly isn't it.  So the BBC found out somehow about this investigation, contacted SYP.  SYP, instead of refusing to confirm anything, and remind the BBC of the risks of prejudicing any potential police investigations, said 'oh yeah, we're raiding his house on this date'.  I think SYP might come out of this looking more stupid, going by what is known at the moment.


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 17, 2014)

It's interesting that the Mail seems to have been the first with this story. There seems to be a lot of secret briefing going on and it stinks. Or is it just that some excitable plod couldn't keep his mouth shut when talking to an award-winning journalist who used to be a cop?

ETA: by 'this story' I mean the BBC/SYP blame game.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 17, 2014)

bluescreen said:


> It's interesting that the Mail seems to have been the first with this story. There seems to be a lot of secret briefing going on and it stinks. Or is it just that some excitable plod couldn't keep his mouth shut when talking to an award-winning journalist who used to be a cop?
> 
> ETA: by 'this story' I mean the BBC/SYP blame game.



That's certainly a possible source for the media knowing about this issue.  I guess that if Cliff is ever actually charged with anything, they'd have to ensure that no members of the jury were rabid fans.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 17, 2014)

SYP don't care they have got previous M'lud.


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 17, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


> SYP don't care they have got previous M'lud.


----------



## ibilly99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Guilty or innocent of any other issues he's absolutely bang to rights of guilty of this....


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)

Love me tender




Oh wait, that's Elvis isn't it? Same difference.


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 17, 2014)

ew


----------



## elbows (Aug 17, 2014)

Buried in the mirror article which is mostly just the usual tabloid treatment:



> The allegation against Sir Cliff first emerged in October 2012 when the alleged victim contacted Mark Williams-Thomas, an investigative journalist and former detective who worked on an ITV documentary exposing Jimmy Savile.
> 
> Today, Mr Williams-Thomas confirmed that he had also passed new information to the police about Sir Cliff in addition to the claims he heard from the alleged victim.



http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-new...llegations-investigated-4063224#ixzz3AeGrwenv


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 17, 2014)

Thought so. Is this a bad thing, though? Or is it just the publicity that is a bad thing?


----------



## Casually Red (Aug 17, 2014)

hed no luck at all with this pic

Rolf Harris...jimmy saville wig and the name on the big sign over his shoulder  ....


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 17, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> but this particular Cliff related video from fellow winemaker Chloe George is a bit of a shocker




Awesome 

She should've filmed it in landscape


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 17, 2014)

What is that woman on ?


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 17, 2014)

Decaying bodies of dead children, as compost for wine. Jumping the shark!


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 17, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Love me tender
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probed for a year eh? that sounds sore.......


----------



## 8den (Aug 17, 2014)

Buckaroo said:


> Decaying bodies of dead children, as compost for wine. Jumping the shark!



Now now now, she's not saying he used the bodies of dead children as fertilizer, it's just other people are saying that and she's _asking for them. _


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2014)

Buckaroo said:


> Decaying bodies of dead children, as compost for wine. Jumping the shark!


i'll have to ask about that on gardeners' question time


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Probed for a year eh? that sounds sore.......


Hence 'Love me tender'


----------



## ibilly99 (Aug 17, 2014)

You can’t beat a nice relaxing fish. A chance to take the worries of the world off your shoulders, toss them into the river, and watch as they drift dreamily downstream. A chance to truly feel at ease and at peace with the world. Not for Cliff. Look at those eyes. Harrowing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2014)

ibilly99 said:


> You can’t beat a nice relaxing fish. A chance to take the worries of the world off your shoulders, toss them into the river, and watch as they drift dreamily downstream. A chance to truly feel at ease and at peace with the world. Not for Cliff. Look at those eyes. Harrowing.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2014)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 59733


he looks a bit like dexter there only a dexter without harry's code


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 17, 2014)

PM that is the weirdest cover. It looks as if it has been put together out of a kit, not all the parts completely in proportion. And it looks as if he has his bottom on back to front.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 17, 2014)

ibilly99 said:


> Guilty or innocent of any other issues he's absolutely bang to rights of guilty of this....




Yep...





playing....



Spoiler: this perchance? **trigger warning** this is seriously fucked up


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 17, 2014)

Just after a spot of grooming.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Wilf (Aug 17, 2014)

A plan to get Clifford to number 1
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/cliff-richard-fans-rally-round-4067293


----------



## 1927 (Aug 18, 2014)

Wilf said:


> A plan to get Clifford to number 1
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/cliff-richard-fans-rally-round-4067293


If it wasn't going to put money in his pocket I think all non Cliff believers should buy The Young Ones.


----------



## Tankus (Aug 18, 2014)

God forbid ....I hope they do find  just child porn and dead children's bodies at his gaff 


.....and not new music


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 18, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> Fingers crossed it's just dodgy porn and not new music





Tankus said:


> God forbid ....I hope they do find  just child porn and dead children's bodies at his gaff
> 
> 
> .....and not new music



It's evolving


----------



## ibilly99 (Aug 18, 2014)

Wilf said:


> A plan to get Clifford to number 1
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/cliff-richard-fans-rally-round-4067293



Now is the time for some young enterprising band to launch a counter assault which is legally safe from Messrs Sue,Grabbit and Run.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 18, 2014)

Last time Cliff was in the news, we got a brand new poster magically appear to defend him.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 18, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Last time Cliff was in the news, we got a brand new poster magically appear to defend him.


There are loads of his fans around so not surprising really. I used to work with a serious fan of his. She was a lovely woman but it mystified us why she was such a big fan - travelled all over to go to his concerts and the like. Each unto their own though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 18, 2014)

Me too. Lovely woman. About 10 years older than me. Did "Save The Children" too.
For years I convinced myself she was a god-botherer - but I don't think she was at all.
I think she would stray as far as Chris Rea and no doubt Phil Collins.


----------



## ibilly99 (Aug 18, 2014)

Latest news from the Cliff Richard forum which is where the die hards congregate. The technical term for a fan is a 'Cliffette' apparently but that has an implied female connotation surely. Laura White could be a potential witness. Angelahayward suggests there is a crossover with the Death of Diane (sic) as to media representation. I get the feeling debate over there is less robust than this place.

*laurawhite*






  17-08-2014 @ 7:19 PM   
 
profile
Posting Level: Bronze 
Posts: 2
Joined: Aug 2014

 Hi I've been a Cliff fan since I was a girl in the 70's been to many many concerts and I was at the Billy Graham event in Sheffield that's causing all this nonsense. I only went to see Cliff but ended up going forward at the end and have been a church goer ever since. I have never got round to joining a fan club etc. until now. I have done so to show my support to Cliff for all the terrible lies (obviously !)and the way he has been condemned by the media. 




*jallford*





  17-08-2014 @ 7:12 PM   
 
profile
Posting Level: Bronze 
Posts: 3
Joined: Aug 2014

 Thank you all - as one of those newcomers I am really deeply touched and impressed by the level of your care and support for Sir Cliff. I have never ever joined a Forum like this before but I am so devastated by what has happened that the least I can do is to express my support for someone who has immeasurably enriched my life and the lives of so many. God bless you all.




*evelynmcnamara*





  17-08-2014 @ 6:56 PM   
 
profile
Posting Level: Silver 
Posts: 4147
Joined: May 2006

 Welcome to our (Usually)HAPPY and friendly Forum 



Love and Hugs 

Evelyn(Newcastle) XXXXX 


CLIFFtastic XXX




*garny*





  17-08-2014 @ 3:37 PM   
 reply 
profile
Posting Level: Silver 
Posts: 1581
Joined: May 2006

 Welcome to our friendly Forum. Well done for taking the plunge and joining us. Thankyou so much for supporting Cliff. 
Very best wishes, 
Garny and her husband




*Judy(Cheshire)*





  17-08-2014 @ 3:19 PM   
 reply 
profile
Posting Level: Silver 
Posts: 2739
Joined: May 2006

 Big thanks to all the newcomers who have come on here to 
support Cliff. It warms the heart at such an awful time 
for Cliff. God bless you all and welcome.

Luv 

Judy(Cheshire)




*Angelahayward09*





  17-08-2014 @ 3:14 PM   
 reply 
profile
Posting Level: Bronze 
Posts: 1
Joined: Aug 2014

 I just wanted to say I have been a cliffett for many years and I am 
very upset for you and your family. I thought after the death of Diane 
the press were changing the they print just anything but I am wrong 
but very angry with the BBC and the telegraph news paper. All your 
fans know you are innocent so stay strong




*JeanFernandez*





  17-08-2014 @ 2:11 PM   
 reply 
profile
Posting Level: Silver 
Posts: 2717
Joined: Oct 2006

 United we stand, divided we fall. This is a fabulous forum folks, welcome each and every one. Feel at home here!

JeanF




*margaretT.side*





  17-08-2014 @ 12:09 PM   
 reply 
profile
Posting Level: Silver 
Posts: 2242
Joined: May 2006

 I notice that there have been quite a few first time posts who are supporting Cliff. 

Welcome and stay with us through good times and bad, we stand together x

Margaret Tees-side


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 18, 2014)

Perhaps Cliff should cover Please Release Me, for his fans to get to number one!


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 18, 2014)

ibilly99 said:


> Now is the time for some young enterprising band to launch a counter assault which is legally safe from Messrs Sue,Grabbit and Run.



Someone should just do an autotune version of the Chloe George vid. 'Decaying bodies of children used as fertiliser' is a bit black metal though.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 18, 2014)

ibilly99 said:


> Latest news from the Cliff Richard forum which is where the die hards congregate. The technical term for a fan is a 'Cliffette' apparently but that has an implied female connotation surely. Laura White could be a potential witness. Angelahayward suggests there is a crossover with the Death of Diane (sic) as to media representation. I get the feeling debate over there is less robust than this place.
> 
> *laurawhite*
> 
> ...


As Cliff would say "Power to all our friends".



I'll get my coat...


----------



## brogdale (Aug 18, 2014)

Meebe this?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 18, 2014)

Someone posted this article on facebook, and I thought it was interesting.  It is pointing out that his civil liberties, and the law around search warrants, has been ignored at best in this case. 

http://www.independent.co.uk/voices...chard-is-completely-unacceptable-9672367.html


----------



## 8ball (Aug 18, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Someone posted this article on facebook, and I thought it was interesting.  It is pointing out that his civil liberties, and the law around search warrants, has been ignored at best in this case.
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/voices/comment/the-way-the-police-have-treated-cliff-richard-is-completely-unacceptable-9672367.html



These seem like the kinds of stupid things that are a gift to a decent defense brief.


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 18, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> Someone posted this article on facebook, and I thought it was interesting.  It is pointing out that his civil liberties, and the law around search warrants, has been ignored at best in this case.
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/voices...chard-is-completely-unacceptable-9672367.html


You even wonder in dark moments whether it's been set up deliberately to fail. But I prefer the incontinent plod theory. The investigation/prosecution will still fail, though.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 18, 2014)

bluescreen said:


> But I prefer the incontinent plod theory.



That's just given me a mental picture of coppers in nappies lining up to raid Cliff Richard's gaff.  

*bangs head on desk*


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 18, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> That's just given me a mental picture of coppers in nappies lining up to raid Cliff Richard's gaff.
> 
> *bangs head on desk*


lol. Sign of the times that we think of polis as full of shit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 18, 2014)

bluescreen said:


> You even wonder in dark moments whether it's been set up deliberately to fail. But I prefer the incontinent plod theory. The investigation/prosecution will still fail, though.



what, syp pissed themselves?


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 18, 2014)

I must be getting old


> *incontinent*
> [in-kon-tn-uh nt] Spell Syllables
> 
> Examples
> ...


http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/incontinent?s=t


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm more disturbed by the fact that people like his music tbh.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> I'm more disturbed by the fact that people like his music tbh.


I love Wired For Sound:


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 18, 2014)

*adds another name to the list*


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 18, 2014)

some ridiculous headlines in the daily mail my mum was reading in the hairdressers about Cliff Richard on Saturday, I'm not one to have a go about the daily mail usually buts seriously


----------



## The Pale King (Aug 18, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> I'm more disturbed by the fact that people like his music tbh.


 
My auntie has been a huge fan since his Shadows days, got all the vinyl. She gonna be devastated if he's guilty


----------



## ibilly99 (Aug 18, 2014)

8ball said:


> These seem like the kinds of stupid things that are a gift to a decent defense brief.



And he will have the very best that his huge wealth can buy - wouldn't use  Harris's though.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 18, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Awesome
> 
> She should've filmed it in landscape


I think she's removed it from her page but the link still works. I loved the comments  Looks like Cliff's fans are making a stand



> *Tania Welsborne*
> 1 week ago
> 
> Do your research Cliff has had a home there since 1961.
> ...


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 18, 2014)

I have several tabs open at the moment and this one reads 'Cliff Richard is now Barb...'


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 18, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> That's just given me a mental picture of coppers in nappies lining up to raid Cliff Richard's gaff.
> 
> *bangs head on desk*


I'm slow on the uptake today. A policeman's lot is not a nappy one.


----------



## story (Aug 18, 2014)

Tankus said:


> God forbid ....I hope they do find  just child porn and dead children's bodies at his gaff
> 
> 
> .....and not new music



Seriously? 

I like gallows humour, but this isn't funny. It's not even original. Blah blah we hate his music blah blah.

As documented on here quite a lot, I was molested by Savile. The relentless ongoing wash of images of him continues to be disturbingly triggering for me. This thread (mainly the images) is also triggering me. I could ignore it and stay off, but it want to follow the story. I'm taking responsibility for my own responses, I'm not asking people to refrain from posting jokes and images. But for me this post is over the line.


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 18, 2014)

story said:


> Seriously?
> 
> I like gallows humour, but this isn't funny. It's not even original. Blah blah we hate his music blah blah.
> 
> As documented on here quite a lot, I was molested by Savile. The relentless ongoing wash of images of him continues to be disturbingly triggering for me. This thread (mainly the images) is also triggering me. I could ignore it and stay off, but it want to follow the story. I'm taking responsibility for my own responses, I'm not asking people to refrain from posting jokes and images. But for me this post is over the line.


This needs saying. I am sorry for being trivial on here. I hope there is a good resolution to all this.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 18, 2014)

Have to say, I thought that post was in pretty bad taste too.


----------



## story (Aug 18, 2014)

I think trivialising it is an understandable response. It's so fucking huge and relentless, it seems never ending, it's too big to think about, it's horrific and terrifying in scale. Trying to make it little and ridiculous is understandable.

But dead babies and kiddie porn being preferable to more musical output.....  Yah....


----------



## weltweit (Aug 18, 2014)

If the unsubstantiated rumours are to be believed, this publicised search should cause a few other victims to come forward, if it doesn't perhaps the rumours should be cleansed from the net!


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 18, 2014)

ibilly99 said:


> Latest news from the Cliff Richard forum which is where the die hards congregate. The technical term for a fan is a 'Cliffette' apparently but that has an implied female connotation surely. Laura White could be a potential witness. Angelahayward suggests there is a crossover with the Death of Diane (sic) as to media representation. I get the feeling debate over there is less robust than this place.
> 
> *laurawhite*
> 
> ...



I wonder if there was a jimmy savile forum.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 18, 2014)

on the darknet maybe


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2014)

Interesting piece in the Independent.



> *The way the police have treated Cliff Richard is completely unacceptable*
> Due process has been subverted in a case that raises urgent questions on civil liberties
> 
> People believe that where there’s smoke there’s fire, but sometimes there is just a smoke machine.
> ...



http://www.independent.co.uk/voices...chard-is-completely-unacceptable-9672367.html


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 18, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> I wonder if there was a jimmy savile forum.


Dunno, but 'justice for jimmy' are still doing their campaigny bollocks, it seems


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 18, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> but this particular Cliff related video from fellow winemaker Chloe George is a bit of a shocker






In which she accuses David Cameron of being a "zionist cuntwaffle" after having  sufferred years of "butt-fucking trauma" at the hands of his boarding school master (Cuntwaffle is an insult that needs to be used more often...) and offers him make-up tips...


----------



## laptop (Aug 18, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> I wonder if there was a jimmy savile forum.



There's this: http://twatter.com/group/the-jimmy-savile-fan-club


...which may not be sincere.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 18, 2014)

Who is this person and why does she find possible child abuse so hilarious? Should I know or care?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 18, 2014)

probably not.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 18, 2014)

editor said:


> Interesting piece in the
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/voices...chard-is-completely-unacceptable-9672367.html


As I said in a earlier post the actions by South Yorkshire's finest will probably halt any possible criminal proceedings before all parties interviews are concluded. Not saying there have been any crimes committed of course.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I love Wired For Sound:



"Wired For Sound" was, for me, the epitome of the Cliff-Attempts-To-Ride-The-Zeitgeist-And-Falls-Off-Every-Time phenomenon. See also his risible Christmas effort.


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Aug 18, 2014)

Just an observation: Both Michael Jackson and Cliff Richard were widely perceived as being squeaky clean-cut artists who had the opposite persona of the darker, more sexually outspoken stars like Prince or David Bowie.

Just a question about this video:  Was the lighting technician asleep when they recorded this one?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 18, 2014)

I wonder if anyone has any stats for the average age of a Cliff Richard fan - from 1959 to the present ....
Surely he's not acquiring any new ones.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2014)

Obnoxiousness said:


> Just an observation: Both Michael Jackson and Cliff Richard were widely perceived as being squeaky clean-cut artists who had the opposite persona of the darker, more sexually outspoken stars like Prince or David Bowie.
> 
> Just a question about this video:  Was the lighting technician asleep when they recorded this one?



he's got all the stage personality of a dead donkey

cf bon scott


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2014)

3 people with less stage presence than cliff richard

jeremy bentham







tollund man






er... that's it


----------



## elbows (Aug 18, 2014)

weltweit said:


> If the unsubstantiated rumours are to be believed, this publicised search should cause a few other victims to come forward, if it doesn't perhaps the rumours should be cleansed from the net!



In case you hadn't noticed, they can't actually cleanse the net. Recent things like the European verdict on the 'right to forget' stuff that Google are making a mess of do something, but they don't some close to a proper cleansing.

Internet rumours are substantially the same as historical rumours - you can't just wipe them away, you either ignore them or you do your best to refute and disprove them. And the ultimate prize is rarely the complete elimination of a rumour. Its taking all the momentum out of the rumour, and turning down or off the majorities interest or belief in the rumour. You'll never eliminate it completely though, some minority of believers will remain even if all the evidence points in another direction.

That the internet is capable of visibly sustaining things even if the above prize is won, is both a strength and a weakness. People who are the subject of rumours could probably carry on unscathed if its left with just a few wacky blogs dribbling about stuff, especially if they lack google juice. But twitter, and the relative ease with which things can make an appearance on trending lists and related search terms, is certainly a good example of how stuff that is no-go for the mainstream can still draw attention and lead to ludicrous situations where two narratives exist but one can't acknowledge the existence of the other. If recent years have been anything to go by, this causes frustration for those working in the media world, and probably adds a degree of energy to media reporting should a moment occur when they are able to disclose a story and/or strongly hint at things.

Sorry for going on, but I am always interested in how the internet fits into the gap between the worlds of rumour and media. The example I usually give is of the names of local 'criminal empire' families - something that may always have been common knowledge on the street, at least to quite a chunk of the local populace, but that you are unlikely to see in print until after their empire gets busted.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 18, 2014)

But elbows what about the allegations about that retired tory politician and his reaction with his aggressive and methodical lawyer, see I have forgotten his name already the rumours must be cleansed!!


----------



## brogdale (Aug 18, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> 3 people with less stage presence than cliff richard
> 
> jeremy bentham
> 
> ...


 
Er...I feel it would be for the greater good if you retracted that accusation against Jezzer.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Er...I feel it would be for the greater good if you retracted that accusation against Jezzer.


does that look like jezza?


----------



## brogdale (Aug 18, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> does that look like jezza?


Oh Jesus, you didn't go to Kings did you?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Oh Jesus, you didn't go to Kings did you?


i thought you meant the artist formerly known as red jezza.

but you can't say the late mr bentham's stage presence has improved since kings students played football with his head


----------



## brogdale (Aug 18, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i thought you meant the artist formerly known as red jezza.
> 
> but you can't say the late mr bentham's stage presence has improved since kings students played football with his head


Ignorant wankers of Strand poly


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Ignorant wankers of Strand poly


it's alright ucl emasculated their bloody lion
and it's a long long time since anyone tried to nick phineas maclino


----------



## discokermit (Aug 18, 2014)

existentialist said:


> "Wired For Sound" was, for me, the epitome of the Cliff-Attempts-To-Ride-The-Zeitgeist-And-Falls-Off-Every-Time phenomenon. See also his risible Christmas effort.


it's class. and written by b.a. robertson, not cliff, by the way.


----------



## elbows (Aug 18, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> it's alright ucl emasculated their bloody lion
> and it's a long long time since anyone tried to nick phineas maclino



It is a little known fact that if you google image search phineas maclino, one of the mascot images you get is this:


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2014)

elbows said:


> It is a little known fact that if you google image search phineas maclino, one of the mascot images you get is this:


so that's kicking at the pricks


----------



## UrbaneFox (Aug 19, 2014)

ibilly99 said:


> You can’t beat a nice relaxing fish. A chance to take the worries of the world off your shoulders, toss them into the river, and watch as they drift dreamily downstream. A chance to truly feel at ease and at peace with the world. Not for Cliff. Look at those eyes. Harrowing.



I thought for a moment that you said Herring.


----------



## seventh bullet (Aug 19, 2014)

Jon-of-arc said:


> In which she accuses David Cameron of being a "zionist cuntwaffle" after having  sufferred years of "butt-fucking trauma" at the hands of his boarding school master (Cuntwaffle is an insult that needs to be used more often...) and offers him make-up tips...




Child rape, lol.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 19, 2014)

seventh bullet said:


> Child rape, lol.



Who said I was laughing at childrape? I found her statements to be a mix of bizarre, vulgar, racist and homophobic. I do like "cunt waffle", though.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 19, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Er...I feel it would be for the greater good if you retracted that accusation against Jezzer.



You smeg-ridden utilitarian cunt!  Next you'll be demanding that we give up perfectly good bodily organs so that Bentham can be brought back to life!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 19, 2014)

discokermit said:


> it's class. and written by b.a. robertson, not cliff, by the way.



I'm just trying to imagine Cliff recording something as ironic and suggestive as "Bang Bang", but I can't. 

Looking back, even the stuff Cliff got song-writing credits for, he wrote with others. I wonder if Cliff was a bit "Colonel Tom Parker" about it, who demanded co-writing credits for Elvis as the price for his "boy" recording the song.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 19, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


> Perhaps Cliff should cover Please Release Me, for his fans to get to number one!


 I think, though I could be wrong, that he has had a number one in every decade since the 50's - If the charges are dropped, or he gets found not guilty this could propel him to his seventh in a row


----------



## ibilly99 (Aug 19, 2014)

Other crimes he has committed against music must surely be the execrable musical he wrote and starred in back in the 90s-  Heathcliffe. Strangely enough even then 20 years ago his eyes were dead - maybe he's been dying behind those eyes for his whole life.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 19, 2014)

D'wards said:


> I think, though I could be wrong, that he has had a number one in every decade since the 50's - If the charges are dropped, or he gets found not guilty this could propel him to his seventh in a row



I was just trying to remember if anyone serving a prison sentence has ever had a number one during their time inside?
Would this be a criminal record?
I am getting my coat!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


> I was just trying to remember if anyone serving a prison sentence has ever had a number one during their time inside?
> Would this be a criminal record?
> I am getting my coat!


mistletoe & whine was certainly a criminal record


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 19, 2014)

*'Cliff is innocent'*
She was there for him. All the time. Every second of every hour of every day, she vouches for his integrity. 
Cilla Black leaps to defence of her friend of more than 50 years over sexual assault claim


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2014)

bluescreen said:


> *'Cliff is innocent'*
> She was there for him. All the time. Every second of every hour of every day, she vouches for his integrity.
> Cilla Black leaps to defence of her friend of more than 50 years over sexual assault claim


this is worse and worse because cilla black was a good friend of the late, great frankie howerd. i hope frankie's not going to be pulled into this from beyond the grave.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 19, 2014)

Mrs Sprocket has never liked Cliff Richard but tolerated him. Her hatred began when back in the nineties he stole and uttered the classic line;
''I am Heathcliffe''
I remember her screaming at the TV at the chatshow he was on, stating he was the antithesis of Heathcliffe and should be charged with his murder!
We were only talking about this yesterday.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> this is worse and worse because cilla black was a good friend of the late, great frankie howerd. i hope frankie's not going to be pulled into this from beyond the grave.



I am sorry to inform you PM that Bob Monkhouse tore Frankie to pieces in his autobiography, Crying With Laughter, it made me see him in a different light.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


> I am sorry to inform you PM that Bob Monkhouse tore Frankie to pieces in his autobiography, Crying With Laughter, it made me see him in a different light.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 19, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


> Mrs Sprocket has never liked Cliff Richard but tolerated him. Her hatred began when back in the nineties he stole and uttered the classic line;
> ''I am Heathcliffe''
> I remember her screaming at the TV at the chatshow he was on, stating he was the antithesis of Heathcliffe and should be charged with his murder!
> We were only talking about this yesterday.


I remember that and I remember thinking "He's no fucking Heathcliff".


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 19, 2014)

D'wards said:


> I think, though I could be wrong, that he has had a number one in every decade since the 50's - If the charges are dropped, or he gets found not guilty this could propel him to his seventh in a row



or not.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


> I am sorry to inform you PM that Bob Monkhouse tore Frankie to pieces in his autobiography, Crying With Laughter, it made me see him in a different light.


what do you think of monkhouse now?


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 19, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> I remember that and I remember thinking "He's no fucking Heathcliff".



To be honest, he's not much of a singer either!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


> To be honest, he's not much of a singer either!


he's like that general poe wrote about


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 19, 2014)

ibilly99 said:


> Other crimes he has committed against music must surely be the execrable musical he wrote and starred in back in the 90s-  Heathcliffe. Strangely enough even then 20 years ago his eyes were dead - maybe he's been dying behind those eyes for his whole life.



I picked that up on vhs in a charity shop last year, before I remembered I don't have a video 
Another thing to add to the 'burn it' pile...


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> what do you think of monkhouse now?



Another here today, sorry, here yesterday and still gone today gag man who stole a living like his mate Bruce Forsyth, it is amazing what you read when stuck in hospital.
Monkhouse was another relic from the dawn of light entertainment, his obsession with recording himself was very narcissistic and verged on the edge of madness at one point.
His treatment of women whilst on tour was terrible allegedly.
Like Thatch he is still dead.
But I am not aware of Thatch being allegedly sexually assaulted by both Tyrone Power and Frankie Howard, not at the same time may I add.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


> Another here today, sorry, here yesterday and still gone today gag man who stole a living like his mate Bruce Forsyth, it is amazing what you read when stuck in hospital.
> Monkhouse was another relic from the dawn of light entertainment, his obsession with recording himself was very narcissistic and verged on the edge of madness at one point.
> His treatment of women whilst on tour was terrible allegedly.
> Like Thatch he is still dead.
> But I am not aware of Thatch being allegedly sexually assaulted by both Tyrone Power and Frankie Howard, not at the same time may I add.


have you read her 'the path to power'?


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> have you read her 'the path to power'?



No, I have an aversion to reading anything by her, I get tremors and projectile vomiting if I touch anything with her name attached, I am typing this wearing welding gauntlets!


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 19, 2014)

OK, maybe I sound pompous. But real people are complaining about being really hurt. And CR is a real person, believe it or not, who has yet to be charged with anything, let alone found guilty.
Harrumph.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2014)

bluescreen said:


> OK, maybe I sound pompous. But real people are complaining about being really hurt. And CR is a real person, believe it or not, who has yet to be charged with anything, let alone found guilty.
> Harrumph.


you're right, you do sound pompous.


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> you're right, you do sound pompous.


Thanks, PM, I had no idea.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2014)

bluescreen said:


> Thanks, PM, I had no idea.


happy to confirm your pomposity, BS


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 19, 2014)

I still think he's a crap performer and an unreliable witness.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 19, 2014)

bluescreen said:


> I still think he's a crap performer and an unreliable witness.



That's harsh. IMO I think Pickman seems a good witness and I bet he can belt out a tune or two too.


----------



## ibilly99 (Aug 19, 2014)

I saw Jim Davidson at Edinburgh  last week as part of his re-invented post-modernist tainted national treasure. That's another story but half of the show was him saying what the year of enforced rest was like and what it was like to be a pariah for so long - not many laughs in that segment. One of the charges apparently was that he snapped a woman fan's suspender belt when he left the stage back in the 70s. He asked one of the cops on the case why this had even got on the charge sheet - the copper shrugged and pointed 'upstairs'. He did keep saying though a good job that Charlie Drake was dead and buried.


----------



## elbows (Aug 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> this is worse and worse because cilla black was a good friend of the late, great frankie howerd. i hope frankie's not going to be pulled into this from beyond the grave.



Howerd had a very curious modus operandi.



> I opened my briefcase and pulled out the manuscript we were supposed to be working on. 'Never mind that,' he said. 'I need to take the weight off my leg.'
> 
> He began to ease himself on to the sofa next to me, but halfway down, suddenly, his face contorted, he clutched his thigh and began to yelp with pain. 'What is it?' 'It's my groin! No, ooh, ah, ow. . .' Clutching himself, he collapsed in a heap at my side.
> 
> ...



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...nkie-Howerd--Gyles-Brandreth-opens-diary.html


----------



## angelraven (Aug 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> he's like that general poe wrote about



Exactly like him. Nice reference.


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 19, 2014)

bluescreen said:


> *'Cliff is innocent'*
> She was there for him. All the time. Every second of every hour of every day, she vouches for his integrity.
> Cilla Black leaps to defence of her friend of more than 50 years over sexual assault claim



She's next up


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> you're right, you do sound pompous.



Better than sounding like you though roly-poly-bend-down-for-crowley boy. Your irrelevant pedantry coupled with your tedious and woefully unfunny digs at other posters mean you regularly bring absolutely fuck all to the table - Have a look at yourself, really. Gaseous blowhard wanker.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 19, 2014)

bluescreen said:


> *'Cliff is innocent'*
> She was there for him. All the time. Every second of every hour of every day, she vouches for his integrity.
> Cilla Black leaps to defence of her friend of more than 50 years over sexual assault claim


 http://www.itv.com/news/update/2014-06-30/cilla-black-always-thought-rolf-harris-was-lovely/


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 19, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> Better than sounding like you though roly-poly-bend-down-for-crowley boy. Your irrelevant pedantry coupled with your tedious and woefully unfunny digs at other posters mean you regularly bring absolutely fuck all to the table - Have a look at yourself, really. Gaseous blowhard wanker.



Maybe have a look at yourself mate. Is that your first post on this thread? You want a pop at someone, no one gives a fuck. Sort it out yourself. 'Tedious, woefully, gaseous,' Blah. Rubbish words. Nothing.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 19, 2014)

You off on another ban spree, Frances?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 19, 2014)

little did I know what was coming when I started this cliff hatefest.....


----------



## ibilly99 (Aug 20, 2014)

not-bono-ever said:


> little did I know what was coming when I started this cliff hatefest.....



It's only just begun - here he is without his syrup.






And even weirder a blast from Stars in their Eyes from 1991 hosted by Leslie Crowther



and this guys is screwed whilst enquiries are ongoing.

http://www.cliffasif.com/


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 20, 2014)

Not Cilla black


----------



## quiquaquo (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm surprised we haven't heard any legal threats from CF's legal team yet.

Well, not really.

Edit for typo: Should read "CR's legal team"


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 20, 2014)

quiquaquo said:


> I'm surprised we haven't heard any legal threats from CF's legal team yet.
> 
> Well, not really.


cf?


----------



## quiquaquo (Aug 20, 2014)

Oops! CR! Will edit


----------



## ibilly99 (Aug 20, 2014)

quiquaquo said:


> I'm surprised we haven't heard any legal threats from CF's legal team yet.
> 
> Well, not really.
> 
> Edit for typo: Should read "CR's legal team"



Surely it's not libel to say he's a shit singer and bosom body of war criminal Tony Blair. Have always considered his style somewhat wooden for modern tastes.


----------



## elbows (Aug 20, 2014)

The message of that song is quite hideous too.


----------



## ibilly99 (Aug 20, 2014)

elbows said:


> The message of that song is quite hideous too.



Yes and he has(had) friends.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2014)

elbows said:


> The message of that song is quite hideous too.


Jeez!


> If you don't stop making me lose face
> I will have you put up there in space
> So, just do what I'm a-telling you, 'cos
> I've got friends, baby listen to me...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2014)

ibilly99 said:


> Yes and he has(had) friends.


Who is that?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Who is that?


cliff richard


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Who is that?


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Boothby,_Baron_Boothby


----------



## ibilly99 (Aug 20, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Boothby,_Baron_Boothby



Good mate and defender of the Krays as the wiki details.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 20, 2014)

ibilly99 said:


> Good mate and defender of the Krays as the wiki details.








Indeedy......


----------



## brogdale (Aug 20, 2014)

Known friend of Dorothy...he never had it so good.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Aug 20, 2014)

ibilly99 said:


> It's only just begun - here he is without his syrup.



Fuck me, it's Jim Lahey


----------



## quiquaquo (Aug 20, 2014)

Has he been arrested yet?


----------



## Wilf (Aug 20, 2014)

quiquaquo said:


> Has he been arrested yet?


Presumably he hasn't managed to get a flight back from Portugal. Been on the websites all week, just can't find anything he can afford.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 20, 2014)

ibilly99 said:


> It's only just begun - here he is without his syrup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







His hairpiece has denied any wrong doing......


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 20, 2014)

Wilf said:


> Presumably he hasn't managed to get a flight back from Portugal. Been on the websites all week, just can't find anything he can afford.


 

private jet apparently


----------



## brogdale (Aug 20, 2014)

not-bono-ever said:


> private jet apparently


----------



## quiquaquo (Aug 20, 2014)

Can't wait to see the twat banged up for crimes against music and record sleeves let alone anything else.


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 21, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.itv.com/news/update/2014-06-30/cilla-black-always-thought-rolf-harris-was-lovely/


Always such a good judge of character.


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 21, 2014)

It kind of gets me, tbh, when people have knocked around with each other for years, that they don't know what they are like. I'm talking about Rolf here, obviously: the way Cilla felt able to pronounce about his integrity. At the very best interpretation there's a kind of self-absorption - as if you didn't actually see something happen, it couldn't have happened.


----------



## ibilly99 (Aug 21, 2014)

Sir Clifford has just hired his legal aid who was Max Clifford's silk.

http://www.bcl.com/profile_ian_burton.php

http://news.sky.com/story/1320879/sir-cliff-richard-hires-high-profile-lawyer

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...Cliff-Richard-hires-Max-Cliffords-lawyer.html


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 21, 2014)

The choice of silk is *interesting* for someone proclaiming innocence, or maybe it is just he can afford the fees ........


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 21, 2014)

A lot of innuendo in that Sky article. Harry Redknapp was innocent.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 21, 2014)

Cliff at this moment in time is still an innocent man involved in an investigation and all his friends, including Cilla and colleagues will say how it is a travesty and how good he is. As would our friends stand by us.
For instance I have known a bloke for thirty odd years, nice fella, help those who needed it. He dropped off the map for a bit and so I saw his sister out and about, he was in prison for having over ten thousand obscene images of children  on his PC! None of us could take it in because he covered it all so well.
But I have another close friend currently serving life for pinning a bloke to a wall with a carving knife over a can of beer yet we all accept that because we know his nature and always knew how to handle him!
Some people however close they are cannot be fathomed.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Aug 21, 2014)

Cliff's fans still believe in him ....

http://metro.co.uk/2014/08/20/sir-c...arts-following-sex-abuse-allegations-4840505/


----------



## happie chappie (Aug 21, 2014)

bluescreen said:


> *'Cliff is innocent'*
> She was there for him. All the time. Every second of every hour of every day, she vouches for his integrity.
> Cilla Black leaps to defence of her friend of more than 50 years over sexual assault claim



This is more to do with Cilla reminding us that's she's still alive and available for work in advance of the panto season.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 21, 2014)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Cliff's fans still believe in him ....
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2014/08/20/sir-c...arts-following-sex-abuse-allegations-4840505/


not that much or they would have got his shitty record into the top ten


----------



## quiquaquo (Aug 21, 2014)

bluescreen said:


> A lot of innuendo in that Sky article. Harry Redknapp was innocent.



Indeed, triffic manager, top, top signings and he ain't no wheeler dealer


----------



## ibilly99 (Aug 24, 2014)

happie chappie said:


> This is more to do with Cilla reminding us that's she's still alive and available for work in advance of the panto season.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 24, 2014)

So Cliff's been interviewed by the OB...



> A spokesman for Richard said: "Today Sir Cliff Richard voluntarily met with and was interviewed by members of South Yorkshire police. He was not arrested or charged.
> 
> "He cooperated fully with officers and answered the questions put to him. Other than restating that this allegation is completely false and that *he will continue to cooperate fully with the police*, it would not be appropriate for Sir Cliff to say anything further at this time."



More to come, obviously.


----------



## Santino (Aug 24, 2014)

happie chappie said:


> This is more to do with Cilla reminding us that's she's still alive and available for work in advance of the panto season.


Oh no she isn't


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2014)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Cliff's fans still believe in him ....
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2014/08/20/sir-c...arts-following-sex-abuse-allegations-4840505/


not that much: their chart ploy failed http://www.express.co.uk/news/showbiz/503097/Cliff-Richard-chart-campaign-fails


----------



## brogdale (Aug 26, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> not that much: their chart ploy failed http://www.express.co.uk/news/showbiz/503097/Cliff-Richard-chart-campaign-fails


 that's "guilty" then?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2014)

brogdale said:


> that's "guilty" then?


let me put it this way


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 1, 2014)

Santino said:


> Oh no she isn't



_hes behind you_ !!


----------



## ibilly99 (Sep 3, 2014)

Cliff Richard's Calendar 2015 is now available for a sterling £6.29 from Amazon - I'll wait for it to appear at Poundland just after Xmas. Here he is for next year's 75th birthday in October. Still dead behind those eyes though.


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 3, 2014)

ibilly99 said:


> Cliff Richard's Calendar 2015 is now available for a sterling £6.29 from Amazon - I'll wait for it to appear at Poundland just after Xmas. Here he is for next year's 75th birthday in October. Still dead behind those eyes though.


I find the three fingers at the bottom disconcerting.


----------



## laptop (Sep 3, 2014)

paulhackett said:


> I find the three fingers at the bottom disconcerting.



Always make your cakes with a "bleed" area around the edges to allow for guillotining and stitching


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 3, 2014)

ibilly99 said:


> Still dead behind those eyes though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2014)

ibilly99 said:


> Cliff Richard's Calendar 2015 is now available for a sterling £6.29 from Amazon - I'll wait for it to appear at Poundland just after Xmas. Here he is for next year's 75th birthday in October. Still dead behind those eyes though.


it's the sort of shirt you'd expect a camp voldemort to wear


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2014)

ibilly99 said:


> Cliff Richard's Calendar 2015 is now available for a sterling £6.29 from Amazon - I'll wait for it to appear at Poundland just after Xmas. Here he is for next year's 75th birthday in October. Still dead behind those eyes though.


strange how no one wants to share his cake.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 3, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> strange how no one wants to share his cake.


Speak for yourself, just so long as he's not had them fingers in it..


----------



## two sheds (Sep 3, 2014)

ibilly99 said:


> he's a shit singer and bosom body of war criminal Tony Blair.



God that's fucked up. It had to involve some form of surgery or cloning.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Speak for yourself, just so long as he's not had them fingers in it..


no children singing xian rhymes...


----------



## Shirl (Sep 3, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> no children singing xian rhymes...


Oh no, just the cake


----------



## brogdale (Sep 3, 2014)

paulhackett said:


> three fingers at the bottom


Disconcerting seems a little understated.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Oh no, just the cake


it's some shite cr knocked up, it'll be the bits of the hansel and gretel house containing previous, less fortunate, children.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 3, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> it's some shite cr knocked up, it'll be the bits of the hansel and gretel house containing previous, less fortunate, children.


Urgh, I'm not having that


----------



## a_chap (Sep 3, 2014)

ibilly99 said:


> Cliff Richard's Calendar 2015 is now available for a sterling £6.29 from Amazon - I'll wait for it to appear at Poundland just after Xmas



I'm guessing it'll be in Poundland earlier than that. Alongside the Jim'll Fixit calendars.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Sep 3, 2014)

ibilly99 said:


> It's only just begun - here he is without his syrup.



This photograph has been tampered with. It used to be Sir Cliff walking across a room in the privacy of his own chalet.

What happened to it?


----------



## ibilly99 (Sep 3, 2014)

a_chap said:


> I'm guessing it'll be in Poundland earlier than that. Alongside the Jim'll Fixit calendars.



Please due process an all that - we are just at the stage of helping the police with their enquiries - probably been some misunderstanding somewhere along the lines - passions can get raised when Billy Graham was in town (praise the Lord) and the Lord moves in mysterious ways his wonders to perform.

Spookily this shit remix had 666 views when I found it (really) - tis the Devil's work indeed.

More confessions from the Cliffmeister


----------



## ibilly99 (Sep 8, 2014)

Cliff is innocent in every meaning of the word.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 8, 2014)

well gloria would say that, shes not a boy...

but hopefully he is innocent, just for the fact no one has been hurt


----------



## ddraig (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## elbows (Oct 2, 2014)

So has anyone with photoshop skills taken that cliff dummy head and affixed it to the 'real' sir cliff in order to create a mutant Christian version of Zaphod Beeblebrox?


----------



## elbows (Oct 2, 2014)

I can't help but feel the BBC version of the story managed to capture the dummy at its most photogenic, if this picture from other sources is anything to go by.


----------



## Jeenax (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## youngian (Nov 17, 2014)

> “I’m officially a non-resident, although I will always be British and proud of it,” says Sir Cliff.


Has he told fellow Christian charity fund raising celeb Bono about this wheeze? 

You can see him as one of those ex-pat nutters on Mail and Telegraph message boards telling us about how Britain has gone to the dogs and was forced to move because Britain's full of immigrants.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 25, 2015)

The investigation in to the popular Barbadian singer has increased in scope according to the radio news.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 25, 2015)

yup

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-31630793

""This is an investigation which has increased significantly in size since its inception. Sir Cliff Richard's lawyers are aware that there is more than one allegation," he said in the letter."

mmmmmmm


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2015)

You can see it in his eyes. He wants to be stopped.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 25, 2015)

stop me now

please


----------



## brogdale (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## ibilly99 (Feb 25, 2015)

Welcome back to Urban Cliff - I hope we will be seeing a significantly lot more of you in the near future.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 25, 2015)

Is Cliff Richard wearing a Jimmy Saville wig ?


----------



## SW9 (Feb 25, 2015)

Poor kitty


----------



## ibilly99 (Feb 25, 2015)

Better check the T&Cs on tickets for his forthcoming tour.

http://www.seatwave.com/buy-cliff-r...d=pa20125260&gclid=CMubsK34_cMCFebKtAodRjsAfQ


----------



## UrbaneFox (Feb 25, 2015)

not-bono-ever said:


> yup
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-31630793
> 
> ...



It says "since it's inception". Such details can lead to the collapse of a case.


----------



## kenny g (Feb 25, 2015)

I would be most surprised if this goes anywhere.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 26, 2015)

kenny g said:


> I would be most surprised if this goes anywhere.


Said Sue Barker, many years ago.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 26, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> View attachment 68114
> You can see it in his eyes. He wants to be stopped.


there's one s too many in your post. can you spot it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 26, 2015)

UrbaneFox said:


> It says "since it's inception". Such details can lead to the collapse of a case.


no, it says "since its inception". pls pay attention to detail.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 26, 2015)

Sounds like SYP getting told off and retorting with a claim of PMs of support, hoping interest will fizzle out.


----------



## yardbird (Feb 26, 2015)

There will be a lot of crossing 't's and dotting 'i's at the CPS this time.
I hope.


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 26, 2015)

.


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 26, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> there's one s too many in your post. can you spot it?



Consonants are important in this post. See how many you can spot.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 26, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Consonants are important in this post. See how many you can spot.



 ou's post should have been "He wants to be topped."


----------



## UrbaneFox (Feb 26, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> no, it says "since its inception". pls pay attention to detail.


I refer to the letter from David Crompton of South Yorkshire Police to Keith Vaz.


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 26, 2015)

UrbaneFox said:


> I refer to the letter from David Crompton of South Yorkshire Police to Keith Vaz.


Which you can view here in all its redacted and ungrammatical glory.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 26, 2015)

bluescreen said:


> Which you can view here in all its redacted and ungrammatical glory.


Its not to good, isnt it!


----------



## Sirena (Feb 26, 2015)

bluescreen said:


> Which you can view here in all its redacted and ungrammatical glory.



"...since it's inception...."   Policeman needs to brush up on his apostrophes...


----------



## a_chap (Feb 26, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> ou's post should have been "He wants to be topped."



Why? Is he a "bottom" then Picks?

Disclaimer: I have only read about such terms you understand...


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 26, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> <no, I won't repeat the photograph.>
> You can see it in his eyes. He wants to be stopped.


It is repellent. Not sure whether it's the dyed hair, the perfect teeth, the winsome tilt of the head or the weird piece of fabric round his neck. Is it a scarf, is it a t-shirt, is it something to do with bondage? The whole thing is a carefully constructed image and it's hard to guess quite who it's constructed for.

But here I am, criticising his appearance just as if he were a woman.


----------



## ibilly99 (Feb 27, 2015)

Sir Jimmy had all the best guests on his show.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Feb 27, 2015)

Well that's 9.42 minutes of my life I won't get back. Still, I have no-one to blame but myself.

Actually I did fast forward it when he started doing his medley. That's my defence.


----------



## ibilly99 (Feb 28, 2015)

No medley here but he appeared at a charity event for children in Barbados last week ...


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 28, 2015)

ibilly99 said:


> No medley here but he appeared at a charity event for children in Barbados last week ...



Children? Charity?


----------



## brogdale (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## salem (Nov 6, 2015)

brogdale said:


>



Odd, tweet still there but link brings a page not found on itv site


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 6, 2015)

No details, as you would expect, but it's being widely reported:
Sir Cliff Richard interviewed by police for a second time


----------



## elbows (Nov 6, 2015)

The story is still on the ITV site, either the URL changed or got mangled in the tweet.

Sir Cliff Richard re-interviewed by police over 1980s sex claim


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2015)

elbows said:


> The story is still on the ITV site, either the URL changed or got mangled in the tweet.
> 
> Sir Cliff Richard re-interviewed by police over 1980s sex claim


i hope he sang like a canary


----------



## brogdale (Nov 6, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i hope he sang like a canary


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## dessiato (Nov 6, 2015)

My step mother and her best friend love Cliff and refuse to accept he could possibly be anything other than his holier than thou image. 

My mother knew him, liked him, but always said he was odd.

I go with mother's opinion. No one can be as perfect as he pretends.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2015)

dessiato said:


> My step mother and her best friend love Cliff and refuse to accept he could possibly be anything other than his holier than thou image.
> 
> My mother knew him, liked him, but always said he was odd.
> 
> I go with mother's opinion. No one can be as perfect as he pretends.


being as he's pretending to be perfect it is imo not beyond the realms of possibility that in ages to come his name will be more frequently uttered in the same sentence as that of the likes of gilles de rais than in the same sentence as e.g. abba.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 6, 2015)

So, what's wrong with Abba then???


----------



## Flanflinger (Nov 6, 2015)

a_chap said:


> So, what's wrong with Abba then???




Where would you like to start ?


----------



## Favelado (Nov 6, 2015)

a_chap said:


> So, what's wrong with Abba then???



They wouldn't let The KLF use a sample of Dancing Queen even after they drove all the way to Sweden to ask permission in person.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 7, 2015)

Favelado said:


> They wouldn't let The KLF use a sample of Dancing Queen even after they drove all the way to Sweden to ask permission in person.



Nothing good about that, I drive to Iceland regularly!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2015)

a_chap said:


> So, what's wrong with Abba then???


they're more famous for their musick than for noncing


----------



## keybored (Nov 7, 2015)

Favelado said:


> They wouldn't let The KLF use a sample of Dancing Queen even after they drove all the way to Sweden to ask permission in person.


Don't get me wrong, I like KLF. But was it really worth the fucking trip?


----------



## Dandred (Nov 7, 2015)

Cliff defiantly wasn't a pedo.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 7, 2015)

When my mate was doing lights for a goth band in late 80s they played at a Christian festival with Cliff. Rumour then was he had a colostomy bag. Probably trying to throw people off the scent.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 7, 2015)

Chip Barm said:


> When my mate was doing lights for a goth band in late 80s they played at a Christian festival with Cliff. Rumour then was he had a colostomy bag. Probably trying to throw people off the scent.



My school teacher told us the same thing in the 80s.

But - "Cliff has never had stoma surgery - this story has been doing the rounds for years but is totally unfounded." according to the "true or false" section of  The OFFICIAL Cliff Richard website: News

So that's the colostomy bag smear cleared up then .....


----------



## Voley (Nov 7, 2015)

Favelado said:


> They wouldn't let The KLF use a sample of Dancing Queen even after they drove all the way to Sweden to ask permission in person.


I'd never heard that before. That's a bit shit of them. It's not like they just have a blanket ban like Bob Dylan, either. There was that pretty good Madonna one a bit back that had an Abba sample.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 7, 2015)

keybored said:


> Don't get me wrong, I like KLF. But was it really worth the fucking trip?



Indeed. "Chill Out" this isn't.


----------



## stavros (Nov 7, 2015)

brogdale said:


>




"Oh Cliff,
Sometimes it must as if,
You really are a cliff,
When fascists keep trying to push you over it."


----------



## nino_savatte (May 11, 2016)

The police have handed a file "full of evidence" to the CPS.


> Prosecutors are considering whether to bring charges against the veteran entertainer Sir Cliff Richard over allegations of historical sexual abuse.
> 
> The Crown Prosecution Service was handed a file of evidence from South Yorkshire police on Tuesday to consider whether there is a realistic prospect of conviction over an allegation that Richard sexually assaulted a boy in the 1980s.
> 
> ...



Here, Kitty Kitty...


----------



## dessiato (May 11, 2016)

Now he's living in Barbados, and a citizen there, if the allegations are true, will he be taken back to the UK to face charges?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 16, 2016)

Slippery Cliff has got away with it:
Sir Cliff Richard sex abuse inquiry: No charges for singer - BBC News


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 16, 2016)

Not got away with it - *insufficient evidence*


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 16, 2016)

just in time for his singalong at wimbledon


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2016)

dessiato said:


> Now he's living in Barbados, and a citizen there, if the allegations are true, will he be taken back to the UK to face charges?


no, he would be strung up in barbados


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> just in time for his singalong at wimbledon


and fortunately that's all he'll be up to at wimbledon


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 16, 2016)

Sir Cliff Richard sex abuse inquiry: No charges for singer - BBC News

"


 I was hung out like live bait.."

Dead bait. Look at those eyes


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2016)

here's hoping that he has a few more than two years of hell ahead of him


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 21, 2016)

Dear Cliff. Either sue people or don't sue people. Don't threaten to sue people, it just makes you look like a guilty twat, like your mate Savile


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 31, 2016)

cliff richard thinks about life in a barbadian prison recently


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 31, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 91789
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got myself a crying, talking, sleeping, walking, living hell
Got to do my best to please her, just 'cause she's a living hell
Got a roving eye and that is why she satisfies my bell
Got the one and only walking talking, living hell


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 31, 2016)

looking rough

him and rolf can entertain the beast wing with duets


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 31, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> looking rough
> 
> him and rolf can entertain the beast wing with duets


and duels


----------



## sealion (Aug 31, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 91790



"I can't imagine ever forgetting what these people have done to me.It has damaged me in many,many ways.,, said 
auntie Mable on receiving her latest Cliff Richard album.


----------



## Teaboy (Aug 31, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> "I can't imagine ever forgetting what these people have done to me.It has damaged me in many,many ways.,, said



I get very suspicious when they start going after the accusers.  Its one thing to be totally traumatized by the whole experience but going after the accusers seems to be a common trick of those who do end up getting sent down.  Shows a real vicious streak.

A guy I know recently got acquitted of sexual assault in what a appears to have been a pretty clear case of a false accusation by a very troubled young person.  His response on leaving court was something along the lines of _I hope this experience doesn't deter victims from coming forward in the future._


----------



## sealion (Aug 31, 2016)

Teaboy said:


> Shows a real vicious streak


Yes it reads like im a powerful person how dare they challenge me.


----------



## cantsin (Aug 31, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 91789
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rupert the bear pattern 3/4 lengths with the v neck tee tucked in...not feeling it.... a lot


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 31, 2016)

Teaboy said:


> I get very suspicious when they start going after the accusers.  Its one thing to be totally traumatized by the whole experience but going after the accusers seems to be a common trick of those who do end up getting sent down.  Shows a real vicious streak.
> 
> A guy I know recently got acquitted of sexual assault in what a appears to have been a pretty clear case of a false accusation by a very troubled young person.  His response on leaving court was something along the lines of _I hope this experience doesn't deter victims from coming forward in the future._



It just makes him look more guilty. 100% they're the words of a perp playing the victim.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2016)

Chip Barm said:


> It just makes him look more guilty. 100% they're the words of a perp playing the victim.


yeh. well, i'll allow myself a wry chuckle when he's under rule 43 quaking about glass and / or urine in his every meal.


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 1, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 91789
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's got serious hammer toes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> He's got serious hammer toes.


if he was inside it'd be seriously hammered toes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2016)

home time


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 2, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> home time



"Daddy's home,
Daddy's home to stay-y..."


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> "Daddy's home,
> Daddy's home to stay-y..."


this was my signing off for the day yesterday, nothing to concern yourself with vp


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2016)

.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 2, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


>


This reminds me of Simon Mann's holiday snaps from his extended vacation on the Costa del Malabo


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 4, 2016)

Oh Cliff
Sometimes it must be difficult not to feel as if
You really are a cliff
when fascists keep trying to push you over it!
Are they the lemmings
Or are you, Cliff?
Or are you Cliff?


----------



## UrbaneFox (Sep 6, 2016)

Gingerman said:


> His hairpiece has denied any wrong doing......




Is that the real thing?


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 9, 2016)

Sir Cliff Richard: Second challenge to sex charges decision - BBC News


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 27, 2016)

Decision to drop Cliff Richard case upheld by CPS - BBC News

His name is cleared. I shall not tolerate any more slurs on his character. This thread can be locked down now.


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 27, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> Decision to drop Cliff Richard case upheld by CPS - BBC News
> 
> His name is cleared. I shall not tolerate any more slurs on his character. This thread can be locked down now.


There still remains the question of his criminal records.

Mistletoe and Wine
Power To All Our Friends
Wired For Sound
Devil Woman

To name but a few...


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 27, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> Decision to drop Cliff Richard case upheld by CPS - BBC News
> 
> His name is cleared. I shall not tolerate any more slurs on his character. This thread can be locked down now.



That's me convinced.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 27, 2016)

how many times was the janner case quietly dropped. at least 4


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 27, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> urine in his every meal.



If he hears that he might plead guilty


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 3, 2016)

Sir Cliff release his new 102nd Album in november. I am sure many on here will be preordering it. You cannot keep a good man down


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> Sir Cliff release his new 102nd Album in november. I am sure many on here will be preordering it. You cannot keep send a good man down. Allegedly.


corrected for you


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 6, 2016)

Right. This will end well.
Sir Cliff Richard lodges papers suing BBC and police - BBC News


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 18, 2016)

Cliff was shitting himself that his role as respected artist and ambassador for great britain would be tainted by the accusations. Time to give the BBC and the Police a pat on the back here - they are much maligned these days


----------



## bemused (Oct 18, 2016)

I hope he wins, the Police we rather shady and the BBC went along with it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2016)

bemused said:


> I hope he wins, the Police we rather shady and the BBC went along with it.


He whines


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 94071
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh but one right does not outweigh the many wrongs both institutions have committed: yes a pat on the back, but also a smack in the face.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Oct 19, 2016)

He has glued on a new wig. This means WAR.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 1, 2016)

Cliffs Faith never in doubt.


"Speaking on Sky News, he said: 'I don't know how people cope without faith. I have leaned on my faith for two years and I would not have it any other way.
'It wasn't tested, not once. My faith has been strong and now it is even stronger'.
He added the support and love of his fans meant everything to him throughout the ordeal.
He said: 'I want to thank them [his fans]. They will never understand how much their love means. I have appreciated all the fantastic messages of support I received.
'It helped bolster my faith. People still love me and support me. It's a miracle to me after all these years.'

Cliff Richard, pictured at the pride of Britin awards yesterday.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2017)

that's a shirt crying out for a bucket of slurry.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 22, 2017)

That's a person crying out for a bucket of slurry.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 13, 2018)

Cliff collapse in Greece injures tourists


this cheered me up until i read the article


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2018)

Could I put an early shout in for the cr rip thread to be called cliff richard is now dead?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> Cliffs Faith never in doubt.
> 
> 
> "Speaking on Sky News, he said: 'I don't know how people cope without faith. I have leaned on my faith for two years and I would not have it any other way.
> ...


Those eyes are dead as doornails


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## friedaweed (Nov 12, 2018)

Ted Striker said:


>



*Sorry, that page doesn’t exist!*

What did it say?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2018)

Cliff Richard has a special anti-burp diet | Complete Music Update


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 12, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> What did it say?


“The rumours are all true: Cliff Richard”

(will be our guest on [BBC show - can’t remember which])


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 24, 2020)

Sir Cliff Richard's duet of We'll Meet Again with Dame Vera Lynn
					

Sir Cliff Richard has revealed he still has his duet version of We'll Meet Again stashed away somewhere




					www.irishmirror.ie
				





Is there no end to this mans evil ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 24, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Cliff Richard has a special anti-burp diet | Complete Music Update


damn the man for having a woo woo diet and even eating steak sometimes and threatening to outlive the rest of us


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 24, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> damn the man for having a woo woo diet and even eating steak sometimes and threatening to outlive the rest of us


and his bathing in the blood of virgins and being a right-wing shit


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 24, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> and his bathing in the blood of virgins and being a right-wing shit


He definitely at least has a weird painting stashed somewhere ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 24, 2020)

sir cliff richard is going to release a "definitive" autobiography








						Cliff Richard writes 'definitive' autobiography for Ebury
					

Sir Cliff Richard is marking his 80th birthday and 60 years in music with a “definitive” autobiography for Ebury Press, to be released alongside a new music project.




					www.thebookseller.com
				




when i was learning the drums about the first thing my teacher told me was the silences are as important as the 'bangs'. and i think there will be a lot of important silences (and very few bangs) in this book


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 24, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> sir cliff richard is going to release a "definitive" autobiography
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You play(ed) drums?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 24, 2020)

S☼I said:


> You play(ed) drums?


yes


----------



## tim (Jul 24, 2020)

In these uncertain time Cliff is helping me to socially distance


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 24, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> He definitely at least has a weird painting stashed somewhere ...



Think he was cleared of all that.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jul 24, 2020)

Look closely. No matter when or where he is photographed, those casual strands of hair are always in exactly the same place. 
Whatever the weather.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2021)

No one wants to buy his Barbados house Sir Cliff Richard cuts £200,000 off price of Barbados villa to £6.6m


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 14, 2021)

Cunt


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Cunt


That's no way to talk to Pickman's


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Cunt


You'd think there was someone under the patio, after all you'd expect the super-rich to snap up a property like his


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 14, 2021)

I’m surprised South Yorkshire’s finest haven’t got an all expenses trip out there.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> I’m surprised South Yorkshire’s finest haven’t got an all expenses trip out there.


Or nsy


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 14, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Or nsy


But not CSN&Y. They are in Marrakesh. Allegedly.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

Is there still a C&A in Amsterdam, does anyone know?
I would like to replace my fave orange furrish trimmed orange duffel evercoat that I bought at new year 00/01, and I reckon it's about time for fashion to complete another cycle.....


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 14, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Is there still a C&A in Amsterdam, does anyone know?
> I would like to replace my fave orange furrish trimmed orange duffel evercoat that I bought at new year 00/01, and I reckon it's about time for fashion to complete another cycle.....


There was in 2019.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> There was in 2019.


Excellent. Good times afoot for the locals 

Anyone got a jet ski? I have a cunning plan more cunning than ...   🦊🤪


Or... Or... 

Brain: don't say it













Me:


+


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

oh no


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

Oh yes! I just found the photo of me demonstrating it 






						goldfish nation: December 2005
					






					goldfishnation.blogspot.com
				




Good times 


Do we think Amsterdam CIA are still open during pandemic times?


I MEED this coat again


----------

